# Giving Away 50 Steam Games... Grand Finale Winner Announced



## BillOhio

OK... If I just say "Post # 13xx wins Withcher 2" (or whatever) then people shotgun the thread with 1 word posts until somebody's random post lands on #13xx and I have to send them a game. That really wasn't what I had in mind when I decided to do this. Also, it would be nice if people in different time zones or with different work schedules had some chance at grabbing something.

So... to be eligible you need to post a picture or clip of SOMETHING at least a small bit personal. Pics of yourself would be great but if you're not wanting to be seen on the net then post your rig, your pet, or anything else you're proud of is fine. I've included one of me and 'The Ol' Ball and Chain' at New Year's.



The games in the inventory are:

Multiple Donated Games that will be updated when I have time.
Deus Ex HR
LA Noire
Mirror's Edge
Zeno Clash
Braid
Red Faction Guerilla
Portal 2 (2 copies)
L4D2
Aliens vs. Predator
SW: KOTOR (5 copies)
ME2
Batman AA (2 copies)
Batman AC (2 copies)
Borderlands
Limbo
JC2
Witcher 2
Metro
Transformers War for Cybertron
Bastion
Civ V x 2
Rage
Dead Island
Torchlight
and The THQ Bundle

So Post Some Pics over the Next few days and I'll figure out who wins what. Feel free to make as many comments in the thread as you'd like but please only post 1 pic to establish eligibility. Those who have already posted are already in.


----------



## RetroSpiderman

plz

Deus Ex Human Revolution

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CallMeDeagle


----------



## Derko1

I want!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/D3rk01


----------



## XAslanX

In for bioshock collection

Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/XAslanX


----------



## LightMassKiller

I wish I had 1 rep right now. .. ;-;


----------



## TheByt3

In!


----------



## Jras

Witcher 2 Please


----------



## BillOhio

Cool, first 3 went quick. Post # 10 gets one of the Batman Games

Retro, Derko, and Aslan... PM me

LightMass, I edited that rule


----------



## Germanian

in for CIV 5 or Deus ex got all the other games

thx


----------



## Farih

In for Civ 5, The Witcher 2 or any of the Batman game's









Funny .gif for yah...


----------



## BinaryDemon

Actaully don't count me in.

But I wanted to stop in and say: Thanks for doing this. The OCN gaming population is blessed by the generosity of you and other users like you.


----------



## fatlardo

La Noire please!


----------



## Wheezo

Dues Ex? Or Just Cause 2. Would love to play either.

Hopefully I'm not a D-bag. =)

In Thanks.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Depthcore66/

Also,







up to Bill for this giveaway


----------



## Brainsick

I want, please!









http://steamcommunity.com/id/hahailoldhard


----------



## ghostrider85

in please! just cause 2, or crysis, or counter strike go


----------



## mojosephwu

I'll take any game







not picky on free gifts I mean gifts are meant to be surprising right?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buzzkill

In. Thanks


----------



## BillOhio

Farih, I'll make sure you get one of the Batman Games... and I'm glad to see a Mod here, so I guess I'm not breaking the rules









Also, Derko1 is contributing Portal and Torchlight to this thread. It might be cool if this turned in to a sort of Gift Exchange for those who have titles in their Steam Gift Libraries they don't know what to do with.


----------



## nicedart

I'm in. surprise me! I only have 3 of those titles (batman, metro, civ)


----------



## dsmwookie

In for Batman Arkham Asylum, AVP, or Witcher 2. I'll, past dog pictures shortly.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fatt

You are awesome man! In!


----------



## rationalthinking

Pay 2 Win Rep builder?

Joking.. Happy Holidays! This community is full of some of the best members in this hobby.


----------



## Selquist979

Dead Island plz, I have no rep but have the post req's. wayyy cool giveaway.


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you for doing this.

I'm in, really looking forward to the Alan Wake Franchise!


----------



## Bit_reaper

Darksiders 1 please. And good will to all men









Edit: Is this what you need? http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197992328735/


----------



## Ryleh

In, but only if I could give it to a friend new to PC gaming. Just got a GTX 670 thanks to being loaned $300 so to celebrate i'm dumping some Nvidia related stuff.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicedart*
> 
> I'm in. surprise me! I only have 3 of those titles (batman, metro, civ)


I only DON'T have 7 of those games on the list.


----------



## Senator

In thanks!


----------



## ViSioNx

once I seen a cat hump a donkey :


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I only DON'T have 7 of those games on the list.


6


----------



## Bigm

In! Happy Holidays!


----------



## wumpus

cats are furry as hell.

and I like free games!


----------



## snipekill2445

Count me in! I do have a job, but ALL of the funds are going toward my next motorbike. Curse my motorbike obsession!









Sorry, I'm not a funny person,


----------



## BillOhio

OK... whoever posts on post #45 of this thread gets Rage... it's a fun game and I think most of the glitches have been worked out.

I can't give a game to everyone... sorry... and I'm hoping to stretch this out over a few days so I'll give out maybe 6 or 8 games tonight. And thanks all... I was afraid this thread would go sideways but it has worked out well


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 6


Ha! Thanks so much man!


----------



## tweaker123

in for Deus Ex Human Revolution

[email protected]


----------



## Hutkikz

bump for a good on ya:thumb:


----------



## zalbard

Ooh, The Witcher 2...


----------



## Snyderman34

I'm in!


----------



## Mongol

Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## StayFrosty

In!


----------



## Bossman4

I'm in as well


----------



## jagz

In. I have Civ and Metro, anything else would be fun to play!


----------



## Buzzkill

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in 45


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just got my rig up and runing again XD
Dead psu









Anyways totally in


----------



## roudabout6

in so many giveaways It is awesome


----------



## Baldy

In for any game besides Metro 2033


----------



## -iceblade^

In please, for Payday: The Heist, Rage, Alan Wake Franchise, or Dead Island

Thanks for doing this, btw


----------



## $ilent

in thanks!

Merry Christmas


----------



## BillOhio

Epic, send a friend request to BillOhio on Steam and PM me your first name on OCN... You'll have Rage in your Library not long after that.

Hmmm... Post # 70 gets Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## Jim888

Really hope I get one of the Batman games

to pass the time here is some gamer humor

Pokemon rules of Engagement:


Google Maps for NES:



enjoy!


----------



## kyismaster

in lol


----------



## ACallander

I'm in for Alan Wake Franchise


----------



## icyblizard

in!


----------



## gtsteviiee

In for GTA IV or L4D2 please! Thank you!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ferrari8608

I would like in for the few games on that list I don't have.


----------



## stealthybox

in like Inno 3D!

p.s.
Good Nitrogen!
(*snickers)


----------



## For_the_moves

In for the Alan Wake Franchise or the Batman Arkham City GOTYE. Both are on my Steam wishlist.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

I'm in!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## $ilent

Post number 2 from me!

Funny SP video below


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Awesome giveaway OP.

Definitely In!


----------



## logix31

Dead Island,







In!


----------



## Billy_5110

in









civ 5 would be awesome


----------



## mordocai rp

crysis please


----------



## nbmjhk6

IN!! thanks BillOhio!!


----------



## Boinz

in for Arkham City or Amnesia. Or if those are taken, Fallout 3.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Amnesia if you still have it







And maybe Dead Island if Amnesia is gone


----------



## Scout Lukas

IN for Crysis


----------



## BillOhio

next post gets a copy of Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## AMD_Freak

in The Witcher 2 please.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in for Alice: Madness Returns


----------



## batman900

In for Left 4 Dead 2!


----------



## raptorxrx

In! (Unreal Tournament 3)


----------



## jassilamba

in for Amnesia.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

In for GTA IV


----------



## shizer22

Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Brainsick

Some people don't even read the rules:

*#1. Must be an OCN member with at least 1 rep or 25+ posts*


----------



## doomlord52

Well, how can I not be in for this








http://steamcommunity.com/id/doomlord52


----------



## StormX2

i dont know why people keep saying in and hte game they want

from what I understand it doesnt work that way.

if it so happens to work that way, please count me in for Aliens vs. Predator or Witcher 2

AvP used to be my MOFO JAM!!!!


----------



## tanishqdubey

Thanks for the Offer!

EDIT: The rules completely flew over my head, so I guess any game is good!

Thanks very much again! Merry christmas to all of you (or merry whatever you celebrate!)!



One Question: Are we allowed to post more than once?


----------



## dmanstasiu

In


----------



## nategr8ns

bump


----------



## Webrider99

In







& Happy Holidays !


----------



## Bossman4

Christmas spirit


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm game for an entry


----------



## nategr8ns

bump again


----------



## Deeya

Guess I'll try


----------



## bulmung

In for civ 5, please and thank you.


----------



## skyisover

in for unreal tournament 3


----------



## Epona

One for the money.


----------



## royalflush5

I'm in for whatever you have man, thanks









Happy holidays guys


----------



## StormX2

so we wait for Bill to pot what post number will win and what it wins, and then we scramble to be that post

Crazy man, i love it


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> in for unreal tournament 3


Send me a PM and I'll send you the game in the morning.

Also, 2 members have 'pledged' 5 copies of DotA via PM, so I've given away 7 games and 7 others have been contributed tonight, very cool.

I'm logging off for the night, but so as some people from other time zones have a shot at games, lets say:

Post # 100 gets Zeno Clash
Post #115 gets Alien vs. Predator
Post #130 gets Crysis
Post #145 gets Portal

Thanks to all for the positive response, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Scout Lukas

MEMEMEMEM im in pick me


----------



## daydream99

In in in


----------



## Scout Lukas

bump


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## Scout Lukas

bump next wins


----------



## ShortySmalls

In for something, 19 and in college, have $3 in my bank account :-D


----------



## Scout Lukas

you won zeno clash


----------



## StormX2

Bump, I want to relive AvP!!!!!

SPent ALOT of time on that game but the discs are long gone, and so is Heat.net =(


----------



## Scout Lukas

i want crysis


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Bump, I want to relive AvP!!!!!
> SPent ALOT of time on that game but the discs are long gone, and so is Heat.net =(


OK, screw it. You get AvP. PM me your Steam ID and first name and I'll put it through in the morning. Happy Holidays


----------



## StayFrosty

Can I have Crysis?


----------



## 8800GT

Man i wish i had crysis, when it came out i had a good ol 2600 pro i got from ncix and it wasn't worth it. Damn canadian overpriced garb









P.s thanks op for doin this, how generous!


----------



## FloJoe6669

IN!


----------



## solar0987

Sweet!!!

hope i win


----------



## Scout Lukas

its based on position 130 post is for crysis

and crysis will be mine I want it


----------



## StayFrosty

No it'll be mine.


----------



## Sakura Siri

I wanna win something!


----------



## RuneDunes

In, I would love to have Dead Island.


----------



## StayFrosty

Come on let the posts keep coming so I can win Crysis


----------



## Sakura Siri

sounds like a plan


----------



## StayFrosty

AVP

Edit: Did I win


----------



## Bossman4

ive never played AVP so maybe ill win it who knows


----------



## deafboy

In for one, that is very nice of you. Thanks









Come on Civ 5 or Crysis


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Subbed for future games.


----------



## Scout Lukas

Crysis


----------



## Sakura Siri

Trying to help that guy get to the magic post # I guess


----------



## Scout Lukas

help me out


----------



## Sakura Siri

I'm trying!


----------



## Bossman4

lol everybody wants crysis


----------



## Scout Lukas

goood


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> AVP
> Edit: Did I win


Yeah, Chicken Dinner... the game is yours... PM me your Steam ID with a note that you won AvP... I'll send it through in the morning.

Please be patient with me as this is becoming a lot to remember and keep up with


----------



## Sakura Siri

I don't want crysis, I already have it







trying to help others out


----------



## Scout Lukas

2 more then my turn


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## Sumatra

So epic D:


----------



## Bossman4

mine

wooooh









Merry christmas everybody

http://www.trollscientist.com/image/230-unlimited-coal-troll-physics.jpg


----------



## 8800GT

i hope i win!!


----------



## Brainsick

Crysis for me!!

-edit- FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Scout Lukas

****


----------



## Sakura Siri

well next up is portal!


----------



## Scout Lukas

meeeeee


----------



## Scout Lukas

wait when is portal


----------



## Sakura Siri

#145


----------



## Scout Lukas

sure i dont mind me so portal


----------



## Sakura Siri

This is more fun than the BF3 server I was playing on


----------



## Scout Lukas

i agree


----------



## Bentz

We need more ppl posting


----------



## Scout Lukas

mine


----------



## Sakura Siri

not yet!


----------



## Scout Lukas

mine


----------



## Sakura Siri

no









Can I forward Portal to Scout Lukas?


----------



## Scout Lukas

mijne


----------



## cam51037

I hope I win a game, I'd love to get Portal.


----------



## Bentz

rofl, mass posting


----------



## Scout Lukas

I would love portal Im a poor high school student please sponsor me with a game


----------



## nasmith2000

ok GOOOO


----------



## lolllll117

in! and thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Bonkers

In, the witcher 2 would be awesome. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## StormX2

ok, cant stay up for this one any more, fell asleep on the compute rand missed my avp by alot lol

gl Everyone


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## StayFrosty

Just bumping so someone get's something nice!


----------



## Scout Lukas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ok, cant stay up for this one any more, fell asleep on the compute rand missed my avp by alot lol
> gl Everyone


but you got it as he said


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Just bumping so someone get's something nice!


----------



## philhalo66

I'll give it a shot thanks


----------



## 8800GT

hope i get l.a noire!


----------



## xd9denz

in for any of this games......and merry christmas in advance everybody


----------



## GreekGamer09

IN


----------



## GreekGamer09

IN


----------



## 8800GT

hope i get l.a noire!


----------



## r3skyline

MASS POST ftw!!!

awwww i missed plants vs zombies by 1

!!!! NOOO!!! lol


----------



## 8800GT

hope i get l.a noire!


----------



## GreekGamer09

PVZ


----------



## iLLicit1

8800GT & Greekgamer09 spamming multiple posts. That isn't cool fellas. Give everyone a fair chance. Neither of you won anyways.

KARMA.


----------



## BeOtCh

alwayz wanted to try dead island


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quit spamming guys.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> 8800GT & Greekgamer09 spamming multiple posts. That isn't cool fellas. Give everyone a fair chance. Neither of you won anyways.
> KARMA.


i dont mean to be a prick, i have slow internet so i hit post twice, my bad. Give plants vs zombies to the post before me!


----------



## Jakeey802

In for anything

Thanks


----------



## 8800GT

and give binding of isaac to jakeey


----------



## iLLicit1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> i dont mean to be a prick, i have slow internet so i hit post twice, my bad. Give plants vs zombies to the post before me!


You have posted 4 times in the last 11 posts and hit the magic post on #165 & #170...


----------



## kplonsky

In for a new game to play!


----------



## N3C14R

in for Just Cause 2 plz!


----------



## Dr-Alan

I suppose I'll jump in on this








http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198052106380


----------



## Bentz

bump


----------



## StayFrosty

Bump for someone!









Merry Christmas to you all!









Thanks again Bill!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Keep it going. I'd go for metro, but I already have it.


----------



## 8800GT

joke: Where does a snowman keep his money.

In a snow-bank!


----------



## adizz

Someone take Metro!!


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Bump


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Getting it there for whoever want's metro.


----------



## StayFrosty

Come on someone!


----------



## Bentz

EDIT: i dont need this game, give it to someone else


----------



## Tman5293

Mine!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentz*
> 
> anyone?


Why did you do that!?


----------



## StayFrosty

Aww Tman, just a second too late!


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentz*
> 
> EDIT: i dont need this game, give it to someone else


*facepalm*

nevermind


----------



## Bentz

Sorry, was trying to be 184 so someone else could get it :/


----------



## StayFrosty

I say give it to Tman!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Aye.


----------



## BillOhio

Looks Like Metro is going to Tman... Thanks Bentz.


----------



## FlighterPilot

In! That's a lot of gift keys.

Here's a haiku I read from someone on here.

eeat bacon pancaakes
I will eat bacon pancaaakess
eeeat baaaacon paancaaaaaaaaakeees


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Looks Like Metro is going to Tman... Thanks Bentz.


PM sent. Thanks guys!


----------



## MooMoo

Can I still join? Im in, if so


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Limbo is awesome


----------



## Bboy500

Payday is more awesome <3


----------



## morbid_bean

limbo?


----------



## Sakumo

Win?

Wow, I actually won. Go me.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakumo*
> 
> Win?


xD gratz


----------



## StayFrosty

Bork Bork Bork


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Bork Bork Bork


tf is a "Bork" o_o?


----------



## Sakumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> xD gratz


Thank you, thank you. Please hold in all of your excitement.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> tf is a "Bork" o_o?


Didn't grow up on The Muppets, eh?


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Didn't grow up on The Muppets, eh?


I saw a movie. It was a musical though >_> So I don't know much past that old tape.


----------



## golfergolfer

IN thanks for the opportunity at this


----------



## jordanecmusic

In it to win it!


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> In it to win it!


Lol, nice avatar.


----------



## Jerm357

I would like to be entered.








Would love to win Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## muffet

There are so many generous people here on ocn, I am so glad I found this place, hopefully I can do more to contribute in the future.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffet*
> 
> There are so many generous people here on ocn, I am so glad I found this place, hopefully I can do more to contribute in the future.


I'm with you ^_^


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffet*
> 
> There are so many generous people here on ocn, I am so glad I found this place, hopefully I can do more to contribute in the future.


Basically this. If I weren't somewhat broke, I would probably throw a few games into the pile








If steam hadn't eaten my 2nd copy of Metro, I would have given it to OP.


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Who wants it


----------



## Bentz

win?

awesome.


----------



## Bboy500

Aww


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So, 330 it is. Better not drop while I'm asleep. xD


----------



## mlibby1980

anyone honestly know if the alice madness returns is any fun? checked out some previews and debating on buying it


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> anyone honestly know if the alice madness returns is any fun? checked out some previews and debating on buying it


If I tell you it isn't fun.... will you not try to win it? (Because that's totally not the next game I want to try to win)

On a serious note, its a great platformer with amazing artwork. Imo a very underrated game.

Also Civ 5 is an absolutely amazing game. I would of went for that next if I hadn't owned it already. If anyone is on the fence about it, do it.


----------



## morbid_bean

Gonna be shooting my chances for Civ V! THANKS OP


----------



## doomlord52

I'm amazed there isn't a rush for KOTOR - its easily one of the best RPG games of all time.

I've played through it at least half a dozen times.


----------



## mlibby1980

good deal yeah i dont play alot of pc games really do alot of black ops 2 but thats about it looking for something out of the fps


----------



## BillOhio

Most of the games on here I haven't played, or actually don't even have in my own Library. KOTOR was one that I thought might be a good game to give based on reviews and comments. I hope someone enjoys it.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I'm amazed there isn't a rush for KOTOR - its easily one of the best RPG games of all time.
> I've played through it at least half a dozen times.


I bought it and couldn't get it to work with Windows 8 D:

Good luck trying to if you have W8, because I haven't found anyone who was able to do so.


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> I bought it and couldn't get it to work with Windows 8 D:
> Good luck trying to if you have W8, because I haven't found anyone who was able to do so.


reason you dont buy w8


----------



## JTHMfreak

I would love to try Darksiders since I loved #2, we shall see if I can time that post


----------



## Blaze0303

KOTOR was an epic game! Let see how this timing works out.

Edit: Forgot to say thanks for doing this and Merry Christmas.


----------



## BillOhio

Just picked up 2 more copies of KOTOR, will add them later to be given away in this thread.


----------



## Jerm357

Almost there.


----------



## Bboy500

Wish I could +Rep people for doing this, but I can see why they disabled it as it could be abused lol.

Yeah, thanks for doing this! I would love to help out but since I'm saving up to get my CCNA certificate I can't spend any money on games atm T.T

edit: Really me? *sigh* I didnt want to win. I own the game D: Next person go go


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Wish I could +Rep people for doing this, but I can see why they disabled it as it could be abused lol.
> Yeah, thanks for doing this! I would love to help out but since I'm saving up to get my CCNA certificate I can't spend any money on games atm T.T
> Really me? *sigh* I didnt want to win. I own the game D:


You know you just won StarWars:KOTOR, right?


----------



## Jerm357

I'll take it.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> You know you just won StarWars:KOTOR, right?


I own the game already xD

I wasn't trying to win this one. Can I give up my position to the next person?


----------



## BillOhio

I'll give it to Jerm357


----------



## BillOhio

Good Night All


----------



## muffet

Sad day, the games I would really like are farther down than I would like to stay up to grab,


----------



## Bentz

G'night, thanks for the free game m8


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> I'll take it.


Gratz ^_^ Enjoy the game, it's considered one of the all time best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Good Night All


Good night.


----------



## opiatevader

Well, Lets see if I get anything, Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Gratz ^_^ Enjoy the game, it's considered one of the all time best.
> Good night.


Thank you for passing it along and thank you too BillOhio for the awesome give away.


----------



## yottabyte

This is awesome man thanks! I'll stay up a while to try for something!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> If I tell you it isn't fun.... will you not try to win it? (Because that's totally not the next game I want to try to win)
> 
> On a serious note, its a great platformer with amazing artwork. Imo a very underrated game.
> Also Civ 5 is an absolutely amazing game. I would of went for that next if I hadn't owned it already. If anyone is on the fence about it, do it.


Love playing me some Civ 5. Always a challenge there.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

+1 mental rep! Awesome give away you have going on. Going to be stalking this one for when you end up sending Alice off!
Have a great holiday and thanks for posting this up here.


----------



## XiCynx

Boom! Post!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

IN!


----------



## i got dat ku5h

i want please!!!1


----------



## yottabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> IN!


Congrats!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yottabyte*
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## yottabyte

This definitely isn't moving as fast as I'd like it too


----------



## AtomTM

In for Counter Strike Source and Red Faction Armageddon. FTW
THANKS FOR SUCH AN AWESOME GIVEAWAY!!!!


----------



## muffet

so tired, must stay awake for chance at batman ZZzzzzz...


----------



## Jacksonator36

you're generous


----------



## Jacksonator36

.


----------



## Jacksonator36

.


----------



## yottabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffet*
> 
> so tired, must stay awake for chance at batman ZZzzzzz...


Haha me too! Rivals!


----------



## Jacksonator36

..


----------



## BillOhio

muffet, you get Batman Arkham City gotye... go to bed and PM me tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jacksonator36

please


----------



## Jacksonator36

this be it


----------



## Jacksonator36

YAY!


----------



## yottabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> muffet, you get Batman Arkham City gotye... go to bed and PM me tomorrow morning.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Socks keep you warm

lol spam much


----------



## muffet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> muffet, you get Batman Arkham City gotye... go to bed and PM me tomorrow morning.


Thank you so much







I am going to dream happy dreams now xD


----------



## BillOhio

Jackson... please don't go crazy with a ton of posts in here, please?


----------



## DUpgrade

I'm totally in for The Witcher 2 but this guy above is posting so much not sure what post I'll end up. I'm going to bed and hope for the best I guess.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yottabyte*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

^_^


----------



## QuietlyLinux

OMGsomanyposts.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm totally in for The Witcher 2 but this guy above is posting so much not sure what post I'll end up. I'm going to bed and hope for the best I guess.


as am I...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I kinda hope this thread stalls. Fallout 3 is incoming too fast. xD


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm totally in for The Witcher 2 but this guy above is posting so much not sure what post I'll end up. I'm going to bed and hope for the best I guess.


Lol yeah when u start ur post u think it is going to be post 50 but it is actually like post 100


----------



## Evil-Jester

wouldnt mind Deus Ex Human Revolution but im to tired to stay up and good-luck to te winners and spammers shouldn't win nothing


----------



## PMan007

In for Batman


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> as am I...


I'm actually thinking about it too......

*Slowly makes a secret plan to win*


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm totally in for The Witcher 2 but this guy above is posting so much not sure what post I'll end up. I'm going to bed and hope for the best I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> as am I...
Click to expand...

Go to love being in nz, it is only 8.40 pm here.


----------



## RuneDunes

I want Batman.


----------



## yottabyte

IN!


----------



## QuietlyLinux

one moar


----------



## PMan007

Again for Batman....


----------



## yottabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> I want Batman.


----------



## DUpgrade

Dam it's gone


----------



## PMan007

DOH!!!


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Dam it's gone


----------



## QuietlyLinux

1 Minute since my last post...


----------



## DUpgrade

So who got The Witcher 2 then?


----------



## doomlord52

No one..... yet....


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> So who got The Witcher 2 then?


No one yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> No one..... yet....


*Secretly turns up your Overclocks so your computer overheats and turns off right before the 300th post*


----------



## morbid_bean

Im hungry for Civ 5!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> this be it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> YAY!


Really?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> No one..... yet....


I'm so confused as to how this is actually working.


----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Jackson... please don't go crazy with a ton of posts in here, please?


sorry, just got all excited cause i can't buy steam games at the moment


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm so confused as to how this is actually working.


Just keep posting (Without spam) and if you get the specific # requirement (Post 300 of the topic as an example) you win.


----------



## Jerm357

The Witcher 2 is comming up fast.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

I
I think its time for me to go to bed.
Have fun all and good luck n_n


----------



## BillOhio

read the first post of the thread


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Just keep posting (Without spam) and if you get the specific # requirement (Post 300 of the topic as an example) you win.


Still hopeful for The Witcher 2 but would totally take one of the UT3 copies, such a classic old school game.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Still hopeful for The Witcher 2 but would totally take one of the UT3 copies, such a classic old school game.


Agreed with you.

Anyone know if UT3 still has anyone playing the MP portion?


----------



## doomlord52

And now no one posts...


----------



## H_C_L

So close


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

As my last post for the night on here and to help someone out with the 300 mark

NI Ni all!!!


----------



## QuietlyLinux

hope...
Yeah got the witcher 2.
This guy is soo epic he should get an award or something.


----------



## DUpgrade

Everyone is hitting refresh.


----------



## Bboy500

I win?

Edit: Nope.avi


----------



## doomlord52

me

DAAMAMNNNIIIIITTTTTT









lolz.


----------



## Jerm357

One more.


----------



## yottabyte

IN!


----------



## Blaze0303

Did I win?!

Edit: Holy crap that happened fast!


----------



## StayFrosty

I should've waited for the Civ 5, Witcher 2 or Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## DUpgrade

That was hilarious we all know who wanted The Witcher 2


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietlyLinux*
> 
> hope...


Congratulations!


----------



## H_C_L

This is fun!


----------



## DUpgrade

That was fun all I'm going to bed now for real. Congrats QuietlyLinux you lucked out.


----------



## Bboy500

Good luck for the Civ 5 people.

Its an amazing game, if you ever want a match add me and we can play ^_^


----------



## doomlord52

that was actually pretty lolzy.


----------



## morbid_bean

Civ5?

Edit: SWEEET


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> This is fun!


Agreed


----------



## H_C_L

Thrilling!


----------



## Sodalink

so nice of you, in!


----------



## Bboy500

Those 2 games went EXTREMELY fast lol.


----------



## H_C_L

Post count is going up?


----------



## Blaze0303

Missed by one!

Grats bean!


----------



## xd9denz

wwo im lucky to have L.A. noire...... here my steam http:/steamcommunity.com/id/xd9denz and thanks a lot...this would be my first ever my win here in OCN...... thanks dude


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Post count is going up?


Yeah... I noticed this too.


----------



## Brainsick

Bump!


----------



## Aspateer

wouldn't mind winnin dead island.... love that game


----------



## Jerm357

This thread is addictive... I cant even win anymore, but I cant stop watching.


----------



## Bboy500

Ok Alice: Madness in Wonderland is mine.

Everyone back away from the submit button


----------



## H_C_L

Out of all the remaining items, I don't know a thing about BadRats

Congrats to all who won!


----------



## Aspateer

its nice to see people do these things and give people a real chance to win....







still would like to have dead island tho


----------



## Scorched912

Fallout 3, i wants it


----------



## Scorched912

oifudhogdfuhg FALLOUT


----------



## benito

fallout 3


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> oifudhogdfuhg FALLOUT


Congrats!









-edit- I guess not...


----------



## H_C_L

That was fast


----------



## Aspateer

yay! someone just won fallout 3.... only 74 more to go for dead island!


----------



## BillOhio

Scorched... I'm not giving a game to someone who posts twice in a row to get the winning post. There's a rule about this on the first page, which has been bent very much, but 2 posts in a row I can't do.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> That was fast


Not as fast as Witcher 2/Civ 5 lol.


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Ok Alice: Madness in Wonderland is mine.
> Everyone back away from the submit button


That was the game I was going for, but since you gave up your game to me, that one less person to have to fight with.


----------



## Scorched912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Scorched... I'm not giving a game to someone who posts twice in a row to get the post. There's a rule about this on the first page, which has been bent very much, but 2 posts in a row I can't do.


Ohh... damn, well, okay, tbh it was on post 226 then i posted and realized... ah well


----------



## Brainsick

BuMPORZZzz


----------



## Aspateer

so... who wins fallout 3 then? the person who posted before or the person who posted after? you got to hate it when someone screws everything up lol


----------



## doomlord52

Thread post count number + 1


----------



## BillOhio

right now Steam is so slow that I can't open friends requests or my Gift Library. I can't send any games till tomorrow so be patient. I've sent out maybe 15 games tonight, the rest will go out when I h=get the chance.


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Scorched... I'm not giving a game to someone who posts twice in a row to get the winning post. There's a rule about this on the first page, which has been bent very much, but 2 posts in a row I can't do.


so benito then?


----------



## Brainsick

DAMNIT!


----------



## utterfabrication

Alice?


----------



## Bboy500

D: Damnit Congratz T.T


----------



## Scorched912

benito has no rep?


----------



## Aspateer

lol... looks like someone snuck in at the last second to win alice.... great game too btw


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> benito has no rep?


yep


----------



## blackbalt89

Really looking to get Darksiders.


----------



## Aspateer

ill settle for UT3, but I really want dead island


----------



## Bboy500

Edit: Nvm xD


----------



## Brainsick

Seriously pumped for UT3!









-edit- how about the other way around?


----------



## BillOhio

Fallout 3 just goes back on the pile, I'll give it a new post #, no harm no foul. Scorched... no hard feelings.


----------



## Scorched912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Fallout 3 just goes back on the pile, I'll give it a new post #, no harm no foul. Scorched... no hard feelings.


yea i'll just head for it again ahaha good thing you're doing here though


----------



## blackbalt89

Darksiders!


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> That was fun all I'm going to bed now for real. Congrats QuietlyLinux you lucked out.


----------



## Aspateer

I don't know what to post... im just excited to watch people winning


----------



## blackbalt89

I just need something new. :/


----------



## Scorched912

darksiders?


----------



## gears2head84

Lets get darksiders, woot


----------



## H_C_L

Anymore strategy games?


----------



## StayFrosty

Bork Bork Bork!









This thread is addicting!


----------



## Aspateer

scorched wins darksiders! yet another great game!


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> darksiders?


pretty sure you did it right this time. Gratz xD


----------



## Scorched912

ahaha cheers guys









just to make sure, i didn't screw up this time BillOhio?? aha


----------



## Aspateer

I already have dota 2 so I will set this one out till ut3 becomes available


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> I already have dota 2 so I will set this one out till ut3 becomes available


As do I. I own it already.

Good luck guys.


----------



## BillOhio

Scorched... I can't award you Darksiders either based on the fact that... naw, just messin' I'll send it to you tomorrow. Fun Game, hope you have a controller. Will send the game tomorrow.


----------



## Aspateer

this is the most addicting thread ever.... lmao almost as addicting as minecraft... ALMOST


----------



## H_C_L

indeed


----------



## Scorched912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Scorched... I can't award you Darksiders either based on the fact that... naw, just messin' I'll send it to you tomorrow. Fun Game, hope you have a controller. Will send the game tomorrow.


ahahaha cheers mate!









have a good christmas everyone!


----------



## Aspateer

its dying! no one must want or need dota2


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Who wants it


----------



## Brainsick

ME!

yayyyyyy


----------



## Blaze0303

I'd take it









Missed by one again, Grats Brain


----------



## H_C_L

I already have it


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Alright now it's badrats time XD


----------



## Aspateer

congrats brainsick!


----------



## YouGotJaked

Thanks bro


----------



## Brainsick

Thanks! Im happy!!!


----------



## Blaze0303

^ You just won BadRats


----------



## Aspateer

congrats yougotjacked! never heard of this game but I hope you enjoy it... now time to try to get ut3!


----------



## Bboy500

I am going to go for UT3 as well, there's some active servers on the MP side so that make me somewhat interested in it now.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Aspateer

come on people.... POST!


----------



## BillOhio

I just accepted 6 friend requests from Winners on Steam. Please send me a note saying which game I owe you, and if anyone says Skyrim I know you're lying


----------



## Aspateer

only a few more


----------



## Bboy500

Nope.avi


----------



## snipekill2445

I do wonder, why does my foot hurt when I run the printer press?


----------



## ManOfC

Hopefully in the future I will have some nice rep!


----------



## H_C_L

2 more then it's CS: Source


----------



## Aspateer

guess ill hafta go for dead island... everything else I have already


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Hopefully in the future I will have some nice rep!


... *Sigh* Gratz


----------



## H_C_L

wait, that's one more


----------



## Aspateer

congrats to whoever won UT3! great game from the best series of FPS ever!


----------



## Hoops

in for anything


----------



## Bboy500

LF> Space Marine now. Maybe Dead Island but I'm not into zombies much.


----------



## Aspateer

this is fun!!!! lol... I really wanna win dead island tho


----------



## Aspateer

space marine isn't too bad a game


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> this is fun!!!! lol... I really wanna win dead island tho


Me too!!!!


----------



## PMan007

Hope I win


----------



## Bboy500

Ehh, I'll take my chances with Space Marine tbh. Good luck guys.


----------



## Matt-Matt

inb4nohope


----------



## PMan007

Hope it's me


----------



## Aspateer

did I get it I wonder?


----------



## PMan007

Me


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> did I get it I wonder?


Nice job! Gratz


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> did I get it I wonder?


Think you did...Hope you will enjoy


----------



## Aspateer

wow! I actually won!!!


----------



## PMan007

MAyby this one


----------



## Aspateer

up next is the greatest game of all time!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Merry christmas to everyone at OCN!


----------



## Samishii

did i get any?


----------



## markallen1988

I can has win?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> MAyby this one


Gratz. You get one of the all time hardest FPS games.


----------



## H_C_L

oh man, I come back from the call of nature and I see CS Source is now taken

Congrats!


----------



## Aspateer

sent you a friend request in steam billohio


----------



## Bboy500

Stay away from space marine? Please D:


----------



## Eskanasi

Posting just to help others. I don't really want anything, I have too much already. Thankyou BillOhio


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Stay away from space marine? Please D:


no


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> no


Evil D:


----------



## H_C_L

Looking at the first post, I see that there is one more copy for The Witcher 2, right?


----------



## BillOhio

^maybe... I've lost track. I'll have to regroup once Steam lets me access my gift library again and after I've given out what's already been won.


----------



## PMan007

Cool!! I won counterstrike source!!!

Invitation sent to billohio on steam.


----------



## Bboy500

Win! Win! Win! Win!!!!!! Cmon!!!!

Edit: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO <3


----------



## H_C_L

Congrats!


----------



## Blaze0303

I'll bump so I can see the battle for Warhammer!

Epic fail.


----------



## Samishii

Post # 425 gets Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine


----------



## Samishii

Post # 425 gets Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine

double post lol


----------



## snipekill2445

so close!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 6maybe... I've lost track


by the looks of it there should be 1 left. None of the original 3 claimed it, and you only gave away one so far.


----------



## Aspateer

congrats bboy!


----------



## Blaze0303

30 posts until next giveaway, what should we discuss?


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> congrats bboy!


Thanks! I actually wanted this game more then anything else on this list. So happy I got it


----------



## H_C_L

rest first!


----------



## Scorched912

hmmm... so, anyone have any plans for the christmas holidays?


----------



## H_C_L

well, I'm not planning to go back to my hometown anytime soon


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> hmmm... so, anyone have any plans for the christmas holidays?


Watch my Brooklyn Nets win on Christmas ^_^ I got tickets.


----------



## Aspateer

the next one up is a pretty decent game... I have it but haven't played it much thanks to havin way too many other games to play


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Watch my Brooklyn Nets win on Christmas ^_^ I got tickets.


Nice! Sadly the presents I ordered didn't get here on time so late christmas for me.


----------



## gears2head84

I want Fallout, I think im gonna go for it.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Nice! Sadly the presents I ordered didn't get here on time so late christmas for me.


This is why you buy ahead of time


----------



## Aspateer

this is pretty awesome... I never win anything... and tonight I won something really cool! I love zombie games


----------



## Swolern

Count me in!


----------



## ghasmanjr

In for some games!


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> This is why you buy ahead of time


Take a look at my current location lol. I order from amazon, but sometimes I get it in 5 days, sometimes 5 weeks. What's funny is I got all the small things I ordered, but none of the nice stuff.... my wife is going to think I got cheap this year!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Take a look at my current location lol. I order from amazon, but sometimes I get it in 5 days, sometimes 5 weeks. What's funny is I got all the small things I ordered, but none of the nice stuff.... my wife is going to think I got cheap this year!


Ouch, Im so glad I ordered and wrapped everything in October


----------



## ghasmanjr

Black friday shopping on amazon finished my christmas shopping :-D


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghasmanjr*
> 
> Black friday shopping on amazon finished my christmas shopping :-D


I went and bought a TV then....seems my priorites are wrong. lol


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Take a look at my current location lol. I order from amazon, but sometimes I get it in 5 days, sometimes 5 weeks. What's funny is I got all the small things I ordered, but none of the nice stuff.... my wife is going to think I got cheap this year!


Oooh that explains it.

I really want to visit Japan btw (Tokyo specifically) me and my friends have been planning a trip to Japan for a number of years now. Nice to see someone from Japan on the forums xD


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Oooh that explains it.
> I really want to visit Japan btw (Tokyo specifically) me and my friends have been planning a trip to Japan for a number of years now. Nice to see someone from Japan on the forums xD


I'm American, (just stationed here, Navy). But I love it, i'm about 30min away from Tokyo.


----------



## ghasmanjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I went and bought a TV then....seems my priorites are wrong. lol


Winning lol


----------



## ghost_z

Hi
Gimme unreal tournament 3 plz


----------



## ghasmanjr

I want Alan wake! Please?


----------



## qwertyking

IN, thanks


----------



## Fatality_

in plz


----------



## ghasmanjr

Pleeeeease? :-D


----------



## PinkPenguin

You can has it


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertyking*
> 
> IN, thanks


Lol... your first post in the topic and you win. How lucky.

Took me losing like 4 times to win. Gratz xD


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I'm American, (just stationed here, Navy). But I love it, i'm about 30min away from Tokyo.


Can't wait to go to Japan, do some drifting there!


----------



## Dehatitated

Norwegian scientists have hypothesized that Rudolph’s red nose is probably the result of a parasitic infection of his respiratory system.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Can't wait to go to Japan, do some drifting there!


I wanna see the subway system 1st thing tbh. I heard it makes NYC subway look like the stoneage


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Can't wait to go to Japan, do some drifting there!


I do! lol, I drift a lot. It was my main reason for coming here.


----------



## qwertyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Lol... your first post in the topic and you win. How lucky.
> Took me losing like 4 times to win. Gratz xD


Thanks to you and OP, I really appreciate the people who host these freebie threads and it really makes me happy that we have a friendly community here on OCN


----------



## Dehatitated

Mistletoe (Viscum album) is from the Anglo-Saxon word misteltan, which means “little dung twig” because the plant spreads though bird droppings.


----------



## Aspateer

dead island is gonna make me have a very happy Christmas indeed! congrats to everyone who has won, and to everyone who will win whats still available! merry Christmas everyone enjoy your games!


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> I wanna see the subway system 1st thing tbh. I heard it makes NYC subway look like the stoneage


Never been to US or a subway so train systems are last on my list lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I do! lol, I drift a lot. It was my main reason for coming here.


I bet! You don't go Japan to just drink some sake. What you drifting with?


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> dead island is gonna make me have a very happy Christmas indeed! congrats to everyone who has won, and to everyone who will win whats still available! merry Christmas everyone enjoy your games!


You too ^_^ Space Marine is definitely going to help make my Christmas better.


----------



## Dehatitated

The Viking god Odin is one precursor to the modern Santa Claus. According to myth, Odin rode his flying horse, Sleipnir (a precursor to Santa’s reindeer), who had eight legs. In the winter, Odin gave out both gifts and punishments, and children would fill their boots or stockings with treats for Sleipnir.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Never been to US or a subway so train systems are last on my list lol
> I bet! You don't go Japan to just drink some sake. What you drifting with?


I've used subways in NYC and trains here in Japan and yes, Japan wins hands down.

And I use a 94' R33 Skyline GTS-T with an RB26 pulled out of a R34 GT-R. Currently i'm sitting right about at 550PS

Heres a youtube video







(It was my first time)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shzSVRbUOJw


----------



## koooowweeee

in


----------



## Swolern

in 4 the win]


----------



## Swolern

in


----------



## koooowweeee

this could be my main xmas present


----------



## BillOhio

I've regained access to my Steam Gift Library and sent about a dozen games out in this last half hour or so. Is there anybody still viewing the thread that has a game coming? I don't want to add any more games to the post list until I know for sure what's still in my bank vs. what I need to send out...


----------



## Dehatitated

President Teddy Roosevelt, an environmentalist, banned Christmas trees from the White House in 1912.

Thank you bill for being so generous.


----------



## koooowweeee

win


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I've used subways in NYC and trains here in Japan and yes, Japan wins hands down.
> And I use a 94' R33 Skyline GTS-T with an RB26 pulled out of a R34 GT-R. Currently i'm sitting right about at 550PS
> Heres a youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It was my first time)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shzSVRbUOJw


Sweet deal man!!

I've got a R32 with RB25DE but +t shouldn't be too far away








Aiming for 300kw and see how long it lasts lol then it will be 2J time

My cousin has a R33 gts25t with around [email protected] and it's good fun, but I think a little bit more would be perfect









Cool vid!


----------



## Blaze0303

Bump like a boss!


----------



## Dehatitated

A Yule log is an enormous log that is typically burned during the Twelve Days of Christmas (December 25-January 6). Some scholars suggest that the word yule means "revolution" or "wheel," which symbolizes the cyclical return of the sun. A burning log or its charred remains is said to offer health, fertility, and luck as well as the ability to ward off evil spirits.

Edit: I think im 480 For KOTOR







.


----------



## AoHxBram

I'm in


----------



## ghost_z

Once upon a time there was a cat and that was the end of it xD

unreal tournament 3 please









http://steamcommunity.com/id/ghost_z


----------



## Dehatitated

Ancient peoples, such as the Druids, considered mistletoe sacred because it remains green and bears fruit during the winter when all other plants appear to die. Druids would cut the plant with golden sickles and never let it touch the ground. They thought it had the power to cure infertility and nervous diseases and to ward off evil.


----------



## Scorched912

bump? is this dead?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> bump? is this dead?


No it is still going.

The "true love" mentioned in the song "Twelve Days of Christmas" does not refer to a romantic couple, but the Catholic Church's code for God. The person who receives the gifts represents someone who has accepted that code. For example, the "partridge in a pear tree" represents Christ. The "two turtledoves" represent the Old and New Testaments.


----------



## doomlord52

no posts for 24 minutes?

UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## Blaze0303

Everyone went to bed lol


----------



## Gomi

Well - In for the small and dim chance to win something.

Christmas + house full of parents in law = Need to put on a headset and dive into them pixels


----------



## xCamoLegend

In

steam id: xcamolegend


----------



## mlibby1980

so did you buy all these games and just get sick of them or some bundle your spliting up?


----------



## sn0w

In for Deus Ex Human Revolution, Civ 5, Amnesia or Alan Wake Franchise. Put them in ascending order for you.

Great giveaway and thank you very much. Merry Christmas!

sn0w


----------



## Dehatitated

The Germans made the first artificial Christmas trees out of dyed goose feathers.


----------



## SgtMunky

ooo Fall out 3







I'm in!


----------



## MakubeX

In for Deus Ex Human Revolution or Alan Wake or Dead Island


----------



## barkinos98

in for anything!


----------



## Atham

In for Deus Ex HR and Arkham Asylum


----------



## Dehatitated

The traditional three colors of Christmas are green, red, and gold. Green has long been a symbol of life and rebirth; red symbolizes the blood of Christ, and gold represents light as well as wealth and royalty.


----------



## StayFrosty

Bump.


----------



## Dynastyy

in


----------



## Sleaze




----------



## StayFrosty

I won!

Edit:


----------



## StayFrosty

Double post.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

gl to everyone


----------



## Skiivari

didn't have time to read


----------



## qwertyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> I won!
> Edit:


http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Dehatitated

According to data analyzed from Facebook posts, two weeks before Christmas is one of the two most popular times for couples to break up. However, Christmas Day is the least favorite day for breakups.


----------



## Conspiracy

In


----------



## Atham




----------



## CiBi




----------



## Faint1001

Would love to win Left 4 Dead 2







(Thanks for doing this)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/


----------



## H_C_L

Whoa! It's still alive!


----------



## cam51037

Good luck to everyone! What a great thing this is, OP!

I'm not trying to get Deus X, so here's a free post!


----------



## siggie30

Bump


----------



## CiBi

I would like to win Deus Ex so lets keep this thread moving


----------



## Lukeroge

Oh my.


----------



## Kaelrie

wow! awesome OP is awesome. How i wish i can get witcher 2.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

This is amzing. Didn't know OCN was taking care of business like this.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I would like Alan Wake please


----------



## siggie30

Yet some more data to end the thread.


----------



## EdenSB

I'd definitely like Deus Ex (and I fit in on both less monied and outside of N.A. requirements xD). Let's keep this thread moving towards that post number.

Also a bunch of others I'm interested in (moreso to be honest), but they're not up yet.


----------



## tanishqdubey

Can we get an update on what games are taken?


----------



## H_C_L

free post


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Can we get an update on what games are taken?


There's a post in the OP that says which post gets what game.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> so did you buy all these games and just get sick of them or some bundle your spliting up?


I bought them to give away around Christmas


----------



## H_C_L

Wow, that's very nice of you










/no sarcasm intended


----------



## 161029

Aw...I missed everything I wanted. CURSE SLEEPING!

Edit: Wait, I see copies of Limbo and Portal 2 still.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Aw...I missed everything I wanted. CURSE SLEEPING!


Curse being out all day in my case and in theory needing to sleep soon


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I bought them to give away around Christmas


It is extremely nice of you







Glad i managed to get something. If i grab any steam bundles and get duplicates i'll send them your way


----------



## cam51037

Deus x time!


----------



## aleksve

want! Party







yeey


----------



## H_C_L

free post


----------



## EdenSB

Just missed!

That's got to be 3 posts within a second.


----------



## rievhardt

aw missed!


----------



## cam51037

Isn't it funny how the winning post is always a one word post? LOL!

I was 10 seconds off, but then again, Deus X really isn't my kind of game.


----------



## kmac20

^ hate you. 14 sec too late


----------



## H_C_L

looking at some of my posts, it's kinda funny that it is one post late


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Isn't it funny how the winning post is always a one word post? LOL!
> 
> I was 10 seconds off, but then again, Deus X really isn't my kind of game.


I'm actually more excited about some of the unallocated games, like Witcher 2, Fallout 3, Portal 2, Dead Island and Civ 5. Still would've been nice though. I bought Deux Ex for the XBox, then found out I was leaving the country soon after starting it. Seemed like a kind of interesting game but was told it picks up a lot after you get into it.


----------



## BillOhio

When the games that are posted have been claimed and distributed, I'll reorganize the list of what is available and we can pick this back up. This has been a lot to keep up with.


----------



## Norlig

Aaawh, I am sad I missed out on this


----------



## Malo

awww I'm too late


----------



## nategr8ns

Wow lol, I fall asleep for 10 hours and this is what I find?

I'm holding out for that second civ5 copy though.


----------



## EdenSB

- BillOhio, any idea (very approximately) when it'll pick back up? I'm considering whether to do an all-nighter (it's 1AM over here in Korea) or if I'll need to give up and sleep.

If you've no idea, no worries and I'll just hang on for as long as I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I'm holding out for that second civ5 copy though.


You're not the only one. Been wanting to play Civ V with a friend for quite some time.


----------



## BillOhio

I'm sure it will be 5 or 6 hours before I've gotten home, sent out the games, and figured out what is left. If you're due a game I'd expect it later today.


----------



## dsmwookie

The basset and video card!










You got something in your...nevermind.










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Morning all


----------



## Speedster159

Left 4 Dead 2 or Civ 5


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm sure it will be 5 or 6 hours before I've gotten home, sent out the games, and figured out what is left. If you're due a game I'd expect it later today.


I'm not due one unfortunately. Just wanted to know if it was worth staying awake (2AM here) for the next round. Thanks for letting me know. =)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Missed Fallout, both times.


----------



## tCoLL

mememe

http://steamcommunity.com/id/tcoll


----------



## cam51037

550!


----------



## himynamesnoah

i'm in


----------



## drnilly007

Civ 5 please or counter strike


----------



## chip94

IN!!


----------



## Amhro

in too


----------



## sasuke256

in !!!
edit : would love to have Left 4 Dead 2 or Counter Strike - Source (if left for dead 2 isnt available)

my profile : http://steamcommunity.com/id/neilpgm


----------



## Bboy500

Good morning guys ^_^


----------



## ryandigweed

Damn, I Missed the Counter Strike GO


----------



## DUpgrade

Amazed there is still stuff left. Just wanted Witcher 2 and it went so fast. Thanks OP for the chance though.


----------



## e6800xe

in thx


----------



## doomlord52

Well, we gotta wait for OP to update the list.


----------



## SinX7

Me please!


----------



## exzacklyright

In 4 one

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ErOR




----------



## how2pingu

In if it's not too late?


----------



## CiBi

I would love to win Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic but i'm afraid I'll go to sleep before the list is updated with the new games. I just have to keep pushing, stay awake, and not go to sleep until this is finished

Edit:// I see star wars has already been given away, well a lot of other great games to be given away, must stay awake...


----------



## Amdkillsintel

In if it 's still good.


----------



## brandonb21

i want farming simulator 2013 XD
~in


----------



## VoodooActual

I think it's over guys, but I'll go in for the hope of a new one added.


----------



## Stefy

I'm in for this awesomeness!


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Pretty sure its over at this point. We've gone well beyond the original posts for the giveaway XD


----------



## rievhardt

I'm not sure why many people are saying what they wanted... they clearly didn't read the whole post OP wrote


----------



## vanara.hen

something fun!!


----------



## insyxion

in


----------



## DUpgrade

OP should close the thread if everything is gone. Thanks for doing this too!


----------



## SimoHayha

Don't mind what game! Thanks man


----------



## SLADEizGOD

hey add me to this..& thanks ahead of time. by the way. merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Scout Lukas

I still havent recieved my portal copy sad face but its ok Im patient


----------



## ACallander

I'm in


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scout Lukas*
> 
> I still havent recieved my portal copy sad face but its ok Im patient


I would assume he's just having a busy day







I'm still waiting on Crysis, but its christmas time so i'm in no rush.


----------



## Moustache

I'm in!


----------



## tiramoko

im in. ty


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scout Lukas*
> 
> I still havent recieved my portal copy sad face but its ok Im patient


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> I would assume he's just having a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on Crysis, but its christmas time so i'm in no rush.


There are probably at least ~20 games left, some Indies and some of the more popular titles

Yeah, it's been a busy day. I bought a new Google Nexus on Craig's and found out it was a brand new phone, so, score. Good Karma maybe? Saved a couple hundred and this phone may have just made Last week's purchase, a Nexus 7 obsolete. In other words, it's pretty sweet.

When I got home I found my GF dealing with some issues related to a recent and serious traffic accident. A mutual friend was over to lend some support. GF feeling better > video game give away









No, the games have definitely NOT all been given away. I'll start sorting through who won what and sending those out via Steam tonight, so keep a lookout.

I won't post another give away until I've sent out all of those that have already been claimed. Trying to do both at the same time, as well as my own business is too much to keep up with. I'm afraid of giving the same game away too many times. More games will go up either in a couple of hours or during the day tomorrow as I wrap presents.

Thanks so much to all for the positive responses and patience as it's Christmas time for me too









P.S. and yeah Scout, you'll be getting your copy of Portal Very Soon


----------



## boxwunder13

I appreciate you sharing, even if I do not get a game. Good stuff!


----------



## hannse12

definitely awesome, hope it's not overwhelming!


----------



## Chris++

In please!

Would love to win Space Marine, but honestly, any new game would be awesome


----------



## tanishqdubey

Hey everyone, I spoke with BillOhio and he approved of me giving away 4 Dota 2 keys (essentially cutting out the middleman if you will)! All of BillOhio's rules still apply (and forum mods if this is not allowed, feel free to delete this post), so good luck to all!

Keys Are given away on posts:
#600
#607
#627
#645

I will PM you at about 10:00 AM central us time with the keys!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Hey everyone, I spoke with BillOhio and he approved of me giving away 4 Dota 2 keys (essentially cutting out the middleman if you will)! All of BillOhio's rules still apply (and forum mods if this is not allowed, feel free to delete this post), so good luck to all!
> Keys Are given away on posts:
> #600
> #607
> #627
> #645
> I will PM you at about 10:00 AM central us time with the keys!


Thanks Man... very cool... will mention this in the OP


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Hey everyone, I spoke with BillOhio and he approved of me giving away 4 Dota 2 keys (essentially cutting out the middleman if you will)! All of BillOhio's rules still apply (and forum mods if this is not allowed, feel free to delete this post), so good luck to all!
> Keys Are given away on posts:
> #600
> #607
> #627
> #645
> I will PM you at about 10:00 AM central us time with the keys!


Already Have Dota2 but awesome giveaway! Bump just to help someone else XD


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Already Have Dota2 but awesome giveaway! Bump just to help someone else XD


Ditto!


----------



## dw.shift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> There are probably at least ~20 games left, some Indies and some of the more popular titles
> ...


If you have Unreal Tournament 3 copy left for giveaway i ll be in only for that game







if i get a copy from that game by some miracle please pm me ^^ tnx


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Yo is this over?


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

N It's Not, but it shows that your post 591 out of post 590


----------



## Kerelm

edit: congrats to the winners


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Yo is this over?


The only thing you can win at this minute is DOTA 2 though. If it's the same as the free keys that many people are giving away on various forums, nothing to get _too_ excited over (though it's supposed to be quite fun). If it's the early-release bought version then perhaps that's better, since it has a few items included. Either way it's nice to give people a chance to win it though.

"Dota 2 is a Free to Play game, that is not yet fully released. The game is constantly being updated with new heroes and new features." - Steam website.

Keys are given away on posts:
#600
#607
#627
#645

By user tanishqdubey.


----------



## Dehatitated

The most expensive Christmas tree was decorated in the United Arab Emirates in 2010 at an estimated cost of over $11 million.

Thanks bill I received KOTOR on steam







.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> The only thing you can win at this minute is DOTA 2 though. If it's the same as the free keys that many people are giving away on various forums, nothing to get _too_ excited over (though it's supposed to be quite fun). If it's the early-release bought version then perhaps that's better, since it has a few items included. Either way it's nice to give people a chance to win it though.
> "Dota 2 is a Free to Play game, that is not yet fully released. The game is constantly being updated with new heroes and new features." - Steam website.
> Keys are given away on posts:
> #600
> #607
> #627
> #645
> By user tanishqdubey.


Thanks for the info


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Thanks for the info


If anyone would like DOTA 2, they're only a few posts away.


----------



## H_C_L

2 more posts for those who want DOTA 2


----------



## nvidiaftw12

1 more now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Accidental double post, do not want.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 1 more now.


^-- Post 600 - Was a double post, so not sure if it counts though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oops. Not sure how that happened. Do not want.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Oops. Not sure how that happened. Do not want.


Just in case it rolls onto post #601 instead of assigning a new number - also don't want. I was already given it but haven't actually played it yet as friends have been busy. Seems to run oddly on my laptop too, despite my laptop meeting the requirements - maybe compatibility issue.

EDIT: Currently avoiding posting, to keep #607 for someone else.


----------



## Dorianime

I'm in.. Thanks


----------



## H_C_L

moving on to #607


----------



## djogoku

In


----------



## Draven

In for Crysis or UT3 if still available.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198063625858


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> In for Crysis or UT3 if still available.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198063625858


Not quite Crysis or UT3, but I believe you've won a DOTA 2 key from user tanishqdubey.

[His Post]


----------



## CiBi

free bump for those that want Dota2 I already have it but i'll help keep this thread moving


----------



## H_C_L

keep it moving people


----------



## EdenSB

Next is DOTA 2 at Post #627

EDIT:

I notice quite a few people requested Civ V earlier (even though it's not a request one). It's up on Gamersgate for $7.49 - half the price of Steam's offer, but still gives a Steam Key. http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CIV5/sid-meiers-civilization-v


----------



## Blaze0303

Glad to see this is still going, Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## EkseF

Would like to join, if I happen to get something, If I don't want it or if I already have it, I'll do my own give away for it, like I did with a copy of wow battlechest and 30 days of gametime few days ago.


----------



## jezzer

Pretty cool for doing this!

Maybe i win maybe i dont, its still cool!


----------



## hotwheels1997

In


----------



## CiBi

lets keep it moving guys


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Psh I don't want a game I just wanted post #617


----------



## Stefy

Did anyone else notice that the winner posts only include numbers such with 10s, 5s and 100s? There are no numbers like 71, 83, 258 etc. (Posted enter earlier in this thread, so ignore this post).


----------



## benito

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> so benito then?


give to Benito me thinks!


----------



## H_C_L

^ I don't think that's possible because of rule #1 of this thread^


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> so benito then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> benito has no rep?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> yep


damn guys, sorry for being new and stuff. i thought it was just to rule out trolls and bots. i don't think trolls and bots start project logs, or want fallout 3.


----------



## nategr8ns

almost there


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> damn guys, sorry for being new and stuff. i thought it was just to rule out trolls and bots. i don't think trolls and bots start project logs, or want fallout 3.


I agree with you


----------



## sn0w




----------



## Frank33

Any! Thks and happy Xmas! in


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> damn guys, sorry for being new and stuff. i thought it was just to rule out trolls and bots. i don't think trolls and bots start project logs, or want fallout 3.


ya, I know but it's not really up to me

It's 12:46 AM on my side of the world, Merry Christmas everyone!!









One more post.


----------



## BillOhio

I sent out a bunch of games last night and have 31games still in the inventory, with 4 of those having been claimed but not delivered yet (working on it). So far as I can tell, this thing isn't even half way over. I'm hoping to add at least a few winning posts in about an hour. Thanks again everyone for the positivity.


----------



## H_C_L

Oh, you got yourself the Dota 2 key


----------



## CiBi

this giveaway is awesome BillOhio!


----------



## Aspateer

thank you for the copy of dead island







im enjoying it very much.. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## tanishqdubey

HCL, Have you won anything yet? Because if not, then you just won Dota 2.


----------



## tanishqdubey

Dorianime and Draven73 have won copies of Dota 2 (due to number rollover), but there still 2 available!


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Actaully don't count me in.
> But I wanted to stop in and say: Thanks for doing this. The OCN gaming population is blessed by the generosity of you and other users like you.


LOL, I was reading your message and noticed your sig. xD Couldn't help but laught.


----------



## BillOhio

Here's all the games I still owe, that I know of:
Muffet - Batman
Stormx2 AvP
X29denz LA Noire
Shorty Smalls- Zeno Clash + another game

Here's what I have in my Inventory:

Plants vs. Zombies
Limbo
Portal 2
Amnesia
Deus X HR - 2 copies
Mirror's Edge
Starwars Kotor - 2 copies
Bastion - 2 copies
Just Cause 2
Batman AA
Zeno Clash
Civ 5
Braid - 2 copies
Red Faction Armageddon
Witcher 2
Crysis
Unreal Tournament 3 - 2 copies
Portal 2 - 2 copies
Left 4 Dead 2
Torchlight
Portal Bundle (Game 1 and 2)

Winning Post #'s are being added to the OP shortly. In the interest of my being able to stay organized I'll post 5 winners at a time. As long as I'm logged in, I'll be keeping an eye on the thread. Thanks and Happy Holidays to All.


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Here's all the games I still owe, that I know of:
> Muffet - Batman
> Stormx2 AvP
> X29denz LA Noire
> Shorty Smalls- Zeno Clash + another game
> Here's what I have in my Inventory:
> Plants vs. Zombies
> Fallout 3
> Limbo
> Portal 2
> Amnesia
> Deus X HR - 2 copies
> Mirror's Edge
> Starwars Kotor - 2 copies
> Bastion - 2 copies
> Just Cause 2
> Batman AA
> Zeno Clash
> Civ 5
> Braid - 2 copies
> Red Faction Armageddon
> Witcher 2
> Crysis
> Unreal Tournament 3 - 2 copies
> Portal 2 - 2 copies
> Left 4 Dead 2
> Torchlight
> Portal Bundle (Game 1 and 2)
> Winning Post #'s are being added to the OP shortly. In the interest of my being able to stay organized I'll post 5 winners at a time. As long as I'm logged in, I'll be keeping an eye on the thread. Thanks and Happy Holidays to All.


KOTOR is amazing







Too bad i already won


----------



## tanishqdubey

So Just Cause is available but not in the current giveaway?


----------



## Bboy500

Glad to see you back









Thanks for the game and good luck everyone!


----------



## agenttwisted

in for any, specifically fallout 3


----------



## penguinz

Awesome giveaway







Here is a bump.


----------



## nategr8ns

start your engines!


----------



## Crooksy

In!


----------



## Mattbag

I want to win something....


----------



## KILLER_K

Alice: Madness Returns or Dead Island please. Thanks


----------



## kaivorth

In!


----------



## sasuke256

in !!!
edit : would love to have Left 4 Dead 2 or Counter Strike - Source (if left for dead 2 isnt available)

my profile : http://steamcommunity.com/id/neilpgm


----------



## nategr8ns

SOMEBODY GET PORTAL 2


----------



## snipekill2445

Merry Christmas from NZ


----------



## Born For TDM

In


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

trying for portal 2 might get it?


----------



## TheLawIX

Portal 2?


----------



## Crooksy

IN!


----------



## Owned

in


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Portal 2?


Congrats.


----------



## TheLawIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks! Been wanting to play Portal 2 for awhile!


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Portal 2?


Gratz you got it but there is still another chance for me.


----------



## CiBi

Lets keep this thread moving guys


----------



## tanishqdubey

Nice job TheLawIX! By the way, all Dota 2 Keys from me have been given away (at least sent to the people who won, lets see if they accept), the next thing that BillOhio is giving away is on:

*Post # 675 Gets Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Nice, in


----------



## lapengu

Bump.. Keepin this going!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Here's all the games I still owe, that I know of:
> Muffet - Batman
> Stormx2 AvP
> X29denz LA Noire
> Shorty Smalls- Zeno Clash + another game
> Here's what I have in my Inventory:
> Plants vs. Zombies
> Limbo
> Portal 2
> Amnesia
> Deus X HR - 2 copies
> Mirror's Edge
> Starwars Kotor - 2 copies
> Bastion - 2 copies
> Just Cause 2
> Batman AA
> Zeno Clash
> Civ 5
> Braid - 2 copies
> Red Faction Armageddon
> Witcher 2
> Crysis
> Unreal Tournament 3 - 2 copies
> Portal 2 - 2 copies
> Left 4 Dead 2
> Torchlight
> Portal Bundle (Game 1 and 2)
> Winning Post #'s are being added to the OP shortly. In the interest of my being able to stay organized I'll post 5 winners at a time. As long as I'm logged in, I'll be keeping an eye on the thread. Thanks and Happy Holidays to All.


Is there still a chance to win Star Wars KOTOR? Because I dont see it in the OP...


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!


----------



## BillOhio

TheLawIX... Please send a friend request to BillOhio on Steam, with a PM here on OCN with a note of what your Steam name is and a reminder of what game you have coming. and I'll move that game over before too long. When the current 5 games are gone I'll update the games available and add five more winning post #'s... trying to stay better organized today than yesterday.

Thanks All


----------



## afropelican

In


----------



## CiBi

its moving fast now...


----------



## l0max

in for the win


----------



## ritchwell

In for a game


----------



## mr one

In for the Deus x


----------



## TinDaDragon

Bump


----------



## CiBi

and bump again


----------



## SonofJor-El

I guess ill be post 670







lol


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## snipekill2445

lol soda pressing


----------



## SonofJor-El

Lets get another winner here!!!


----------



## tanishqdubey

I don't want UT3, but the person who posts next does!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Edit:


----------



## EdenSB

In for Unreal Tournament #675

Edit: Aw, missed by one. Sleep time now. (6AM)


----------



## CiBi

Crap too late...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Winner?? LOL


----------



## djriful

Omg is there a game I don't have? lol I have 186 games on my Steam + 50 others.


----------



## sasuke256

i got DOTA 2 from the other thead







Guess i'm not that Unlucky


----------



## tanishqdubey

Edit, too late already taken!

Post # 700 Gets Portal Bundle (Games 1 & 2)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> MISSED IT F*** this **** good bye


no you won.


----------



## OldMX

You'd make my day with Half Life 2 Episode 2


----------



## BillOhio

Was post 680 taken by a previous winner? We will throw that game back on the pile then


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> #1. Must be an OCN member with at least 1 rep or 25+ posts (hopefully that rules out bots or trolls or whatever)
> #2. Must not be a __________________
> #3 You can't 'win' more than once, unless you have, and 'win' with, more than one account, in which case how would I know?


#1: Thanks for making the give away available to most of the community.

#2: This is rather rude and you should avoid using comments like this as they are inappropriate and go against the TOS. (no foul language please)

#3: Also against TOS, well the Multiple accounts thing. But that's not something you have to worry about. But one win per person is very fair.

Very generous give away. I hope everyone gets a game they want. Personally wouldn't mind Torchlight but I'm a few posts too soon for it. Keep up the good generous work. Nice to see the spirit of giving is all over this year.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In for #700 or #720 wooh


----------



## Diajq2446?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> He won Dota 2 from me in this thread before.


So i win? because he already won or how does this work out?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> #1: Thanks for making the give away available to most of the community.
> #2: This is rather rude and you should avoid using comments like this as they are inappropriate and go against the TOS. (no foul language please)
> #3: Also against TOS, well the Multiple accounts thing. But that's not something you have to worry about. But one win per person is very fair.
> 
> Very generous give away. I hope everyone gets a game they want. Personally wouldn't mind Torchlight but I'm a few posts too soon for it. Keep up the good generous work. Nice to see the spirit of giving is all over this year.


OP has been edited, It'sChristmas, let's all get along








Also, there is a note at the top of OP that some might find interesting...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> #1: Thanks for making the give away available to most of the community.
> #2: This is rather rude and you should avoid using comments like this as they are inappropriate and go against the TOS. (no foul language please)
> #3: Also against TOS, well the Multiple accounts thing. But that's not something you have to worry about. But one win per person is very fair.
> 
> Very generous give away. I hope everyone gets a game they want. Personally wouldn't mind Torchlight but I'm a few posts too soon for it. Keep up the good generous work. Nice to see the spirit of giving is all over this year.
> 
> 
> 
> OP has been edited, It'sChristmas, let's all get along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there is a note at the top of OP that some might find interesting...
Click to expand...

Thanks! I wasn't trying to single you out, just filling you in.


----------



## XbeaTX




----------



## OkanG

I'd LOVE to get Portal, In!


----------



## CiBi

bumpety bump


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Help the great M3T4LM4N222 win portal 2 and you'll get glorious prizes!


----------



## tanishqdubey

To the next giveaway of course!


----------



## rievhardt

happy holidays everyone!


----------



## djriful

hu lol


----------



## djriful

( delete this post)


----------



## CiBi

in

edit:// NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! one post to late, again...


----------



## Achmon

in


----------



## OldMX

o0 hman


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

DANGIT! i GOT TO EMERGED IN ITTT


----------



## BillOhio

Looks Like post #680 would have gotten Limbo... we'll roll that over to post #740... Post #740 gets Limbo


----------



## Derek1387

im in!


----------



## CiBi

I dont want to be nitpicking but isn't double posting a bit unfair?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> hu lol


post 699

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> lol merrry christmas!


post 700


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I dont want to be nitpicking but isn't double posting a bit unfair?


TBH I thought it was against the rules otherwise I would of spammed the submit lol


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I dont want to be nitpicking but isn't double posting a bit unfair?


If a double post lands on a winning Post# I'll assume it's an accident. The double poster is still more than welcome to participate but that game will not be awarded, instead it will be put back in the pile to be awarded at a later time which gives everyone a chance at it.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I dont want to be nitpicking but isn't double posting a bit unfair?
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I thought it was against the rules otherwise I would of spammed the submit lol
Click to expand...

Yes we frown upon double posting. If I had power in this sub forum and it wasn't moving so fast I would get someone in here to do something about it. So please don't double post.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Random post to get someone else closer to winning! =P


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

On that note Merry Christmas/Christmas Eve/Happy Holidays


----------



## burksdb

I"m in


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> If a double post lands on a winning Post# I'll assume it's an accident. The double poster is still more than welcome to participate but that game will not be awarded, instead it will be put back in the pile to be awarded at a later time which gives everyone a chance at it.


Its a shame, I was so close again...


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I got hit by a fire engine.


----------



## TinDaDragon

4 more


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

nope4


----------



## BillOhio

2 more KOTOR's and an ME2 have been added to the give away.


----------



## rievhardt

so how are you guys planning to spend the holidays? I wish it was snowing here... but my place is quite tropical.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Smooth as silver HAHAHAHAHA

W0000T

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## animal0307

In please I want TL


----------



## TinDaDragon

Me!


----------



## rievhardt

^congrats!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 2 more KOTOR's and an ME2 have been added to the give away.


I'm gonna try and win one of those KOTOR's, you've all been warned guys


----------



## animal0307

So close.. Oh well. Congrats M3T4LM4N and good luck to anyone else trying for games.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Thank you







Tonight we feast.


----------



## Boinz

Would love to play Limbo, i've heard interesting things


----------



## BillOhio

winners need to send a friend request to BillOhio on Steam as well as a PM to BillOhio on OCN telling me your Steam Name, The Game you Won, and on what post you won the game.

Also, looks like Post #720 was a disqualified double Post... so The Portal Bundle will go to whoever can grab post # 765... the more people are in here posting, the more I will spread out the winning posts so we all can keep up (especially me as I watch this thread while tending to an ailing GF)


----------



## Jerm357

Limbo is awesome.


----------



## CiBi

Its actually pretty funny when you think about it, its christmas eve and we're all sitting on our smartphones or behind our computers mashing that refresh button...


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

#720 or #700 is disqualified? I didn't double post :'( I don't think lol


----------



## Jerm357

What number is KOTOR? I want to try and help CiBi win one.


----------



## TinDaDragon

To da top


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> #720 or #700 is disqualified? I didn't double post :'( I don't think lol


#720 was Torchlight, #765 will be The Portal Bundle... the list is in the OP. You won TL, PM sent


----------



## rievhardt

it's already christmas here, so what's cooking at your place? Don't forget the oven while you guys are sitting in front of the comp, Our chicken was dry because I forgot to baste it last year! Lucky it was just dry and not burned though









and
get well soon for your gf OP

I'd just play DotA2 for now and come back, good luck to everyone!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> What number is KOTOR? I want to try and help CiBi win one.


Thanks, thats very kind of you.









" Post # 765 Gets The Portal Bundle"

I guess the OP will get updated with the new games after the Portal bundle is given away.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Good luck CiBi. Thanks again Ohio


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quick! Get ready to go!
Only 2 more posts for Limbo!


----------



## CiBi

next post wins limbo

lol, I thought someone would jump on this seconds after my post


----------



## BillOhio

Next Post wins Limbo and KOTOR


----------



## CiBi

in

so i win Limbo AND Star Wars, that's really cool


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Maybe...


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> in
> so i win Limbo AND Star Wars, that's really cool


Winner... you know the drill to claim the games

Next Game up is the Portal Bundle at Post # 765

after that I'll take a break and come back on around 9:30 EST. There are still ~25 games including some of the bigger name games, plus a few other things that have been pledged by other OCN Members... This thread will have a very nice 'Grand Finale'


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Gratz


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Winner... you know the drill to claim the games
> Next Game up is the Portal Bundle at Post # 765
> after that I'll take a break and come back on around 9:30 EST. There are still ~25 games including some of the bigger name games, plus a few other things that have been pledged by other OCN Members... This thread will have a very nice 'Grand Finally'


Steam friend request send and OCN pm send. Thx again for doing this








I'm really thrilled I won 2 games, and KOTOR was one I really wanted to play







, Limbo looks pretty cool to now that I check it out. Merry Christmas to you and to everyone here. I'm not going to spam this thread as much now since I've already won but I'll do my best to help keep this thread moving.

So once again thank you!


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

this thread is pretty awesome. XD


----------



## yakub0

What an awesome idea


----------



## CiBi

Limbo and KOTOR have been added to my Games Library, thx BillOhio


----------



## cam51037

I'm going to try and go for the Portal Bundle.


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Limbo and KOTOR have been added to my Games Library, thx BillOhio


I was going to try and help ya, but there was no way I could since he said next post wins. Good job at scoring the game you wanted and also winning Limbo to boot. Both are really awesome game too.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> I was going to try and help ya, but there was no way I could since he said next post wins. Good job at scoring the game you wanted and also winning Limbo to boot. Both are really awesome game too.


Yes I was very lucky, both games look really cool. I'll probably wait till tomorrow to given them a try. Its already 0:25 AM here


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## Xhalek

Slushy?


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

There are so many random post on this thread including this 1. lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

I want to win something

AGH!


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I want to win something
> AGH!


we're all playing the waiting game


----------



## tanishqdubey

Let's keep this moving!


----------



## TinDaDragon

For Portal!


----------



## penguinz

another bump


----------



## PinkPenguin

will never get it: Merry Xmas all


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Not sure if I should go for portal for portal 1, or try to get just cause 2. Really want just cause, but...


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Just a few more post to go


----------



## KILLER_K

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

Wee!


----------



## Diajq2446?

FOR SPARTA!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood*
> 
> we're all playing the waiting game


Everyone is waiting....


----------



## TinDaDragon

Who Is SPARTA?!?!?!?!!


----------



## theturbofd

in doggy


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Here is my chance


----------



## cam51037

Portal Bundle FTW!


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Diajq2446?

please let it be me!


----------



## KILLER_K

In

Numbers are getting shaky in here after a refresh.


----------



## Diajq2446?

GRR YOU GUYS ARE SO FAST ERMAHGERD!! Q_Q


----------



## xxzzxx

woah


----------



## theturbofd

So we can constantly keep posting?


----------



## BillOhio

Looks like FleshnBlood gets the Portal Bundle. Will be back at 9:30 EST to add more games


----------



## EkseF

is it OK to post more than once in this thread?


----------



## tanishqdubey

Perfect Timing! Now I have time to make cookies for Santa!


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> is it OK to post more than once in this thread?


Yes! But you may only win once, and no double posting or spamming.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

im in. TY


----------



## UNOE

Please I'm in for something if I have it then give back to pool.


----------



## Cykososhull

Eggnog and deviled eggs


----------



## killerhz

iN for some FREE THiNGS...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Yes! But you may only win once, and no double posting or spamming.


You broke the rules writing the rules !

So are people post 10 times just to have a better chance to win ?


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You broke the rules writing the rules !
> So are people post 10 times just to have a better chance to win ?


indeed!


----------



## Landon Heat

I want in.









Thanks you're the best


----------



## Frank33

Crazy deal!


----------



## BillOhio

90 minutes


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Where's Left 4 Dead 2?

Thanks for doing this


----------



## SteveYzerman19

OH


----------



## BillOhio

IO !


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> indeed!


Is that a yes to my question or just a indeed to the "he broke the rules writing the rules" response ?


----------



## xlastshotx

I'm in







If there is still anything left that is


----------



## sydas

Nice Xmas gift to the fellow community !


----------



## ggoodd

i am most definitly in


----------



## BillOhio

Many Games left... 25 or so


----------



## Makyl

Me Me Me!


----------



## kmac20

Really hoping for The Witcher 2, LA Noire, or another game I dont have for X-mas this year.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## kmac20

Really hoping for The Witcher 2, LA Noire, or another game I dont have for X-mas this year.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## BillOhio

Waiting to hear back from:

Muffet - Batman
Storm X2 - AvP
x29denz - LA Noire
Shorty Smalls - Zeno Clash

getting organized on what is still available... post more games in a couple of minutes

OK, we still have:

Plants vs. Zombies
Fallout 3
Portal 2 - 2 Copies
Amnesia
Deus X HR
Mirror's Edge
Bastion - 2 copies
Just Cause 2
Batman Arkham Asylum
Zeno Clash
Civ V
Braid - 2 copies
Red Faction Armageddon
The Witcher 2
Unreal Tournament 3 - 2 copies
Portal Bundle
Left 4 Dead 2
StarWars KOTOR - 3 copies
Mass Effect 2
Portal

which as I count as 27 games, and there are a few others that have been offered by other OCN members that we'll get to.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Waiting to hear back from:
> Muffet - Batman
> Storm X2 - AvP
> x29denz - LA Noire
> Shorty Smalls - Zeno Clash
> getting organized on what is still available... post more games in a couple of minutes


If x29denz doesn't respond, can I call the dibz on LA Noire?


----------



## NightHawK360

I want in.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Waiting to hear back from:
> Muffet - Batman
> Storm X2 - AvP
> x29denz - LA Noire
> Shorty Smalls - Zeno Clash
> getting organized on what is still available... post more games in a couple of minutes


Wow this topic is still going xD

I'll start posting again to help make things interesting lol


----------



## EkseF

This is my last post and I give up


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> This is my last post and I give up


Don't give up... will have new winning Post #'s up in a couple of minutes. I've just refined the rules to be a bit more casual as no one that has been in here has acted as a Troll or Tool... OP will be updated in a couple minutes with new Post#'s

Thanks for the patience


----------



## TinDaDragon

107 for Witcher 2


----------



## Diajq2446?

that awkward moment when everyone is eagerly waiting for the thread to start moving, but no one makes a move because everyone is afraid of missing the prize


----------



## NostraD

So I guess everyone is getting ready for the holiday and giving up for the night....


----------



## H_C_L

posting


----------



## Diajq2446?

I'm muslim, no holiday for me here


----------



## doomlord52

le post


----------



## H_C_L

free post


----------



## Diajq2446?

Amnesia is mine muahaha


----------



## TinDaDragon

Whoosh


----------



## knd775

Amnesia? Here's to hoping!


----------



## H_C_L

too late^


----------



## tanishqdubey

Anytime now!


----------



## Diajq2446?

Can't belive i won, i'm literally farting right now


----------



## Revained Mortal

I guess I'm in.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dankh77/


----------



## H_C_L

random post:
what's the difference between dota 2 and dota 2 test?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelaith5*
> 
> Can't belive i won, i'm literally farting right now


send me a PM when you're done farting...


----------



## robotninja

Well this sure is nice, man I have only been around this forum for a few weeks and the people here are extremely nice and giving.

Thanks for the donations and maybe just maybe i will win sumn.


----------



## Revained Mortal

well this should be fun


----------



## tanishqdubey

Dota 2 - Stable
Dota 2 Test - beta version of dota 2 requires dota 2 to be installed


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Dota 2 - Stable
> Dota 2 Test - beta version of dota 2 requires dota 2 to be installed


good thing i already had it then


----------



## Boinz

In again.


----------



## anguswong97

Im in , have a merry christmas everybody, enjoy !


----------



## iamwardicus

posting to keep things rolling, i have to watch for 1000. I'd love civ 5


----------



## Boinz

In again.


----------



## anguswong97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> posting to keep things rolling, i have to watch for 1000. I'd love civ 5


danggg ikr me tooo!


----------



## H_C_L

post


----------



## Boinz

post


----------



## anguswong97

christmas time is heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vanara.hen

Post 900!! am i there yet? Merry Xmas Eve all!!


----------



## H_C_L

4


----------



## tanishqdubey

Awww.... Still no Just Cause 2.


----------



## Revained Mortal

post


----------



## anguswong97

yo


----------



## H_C_L

1


----------



## robotninja

Heres some funny

DMX performing rudoplh the red nosed reindeer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXca4WcCzlo


----------



## Revained Mortal

Too late


----------



## tanishqdubey

Red Faction Armageddon goes to anguswong97! Post #860 gets Portal 1&2 (Bundle)


----------



## penguinz

The thread is moving pretty fast now. I refreshed the page and it went from 830 to 838


----------



## H_C_L

9


----------



## iwalkwithedead

#950 is Batman: Arkham ??


----------



## knd775

Moving so fast...


----------



## Revained Mortal

i dont even know


----------



## Diajq2446?

This post is here to be awesome.


----------



## H_C_L

7 to 50


----------



## Revained Mortal

woot woot


----------



## vanara.hen

831 the last time!! 850!!


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> #950 is Batman: Arkham ??


Batman Arkham Surprise, is the special edition where batman is actually harvey dent


----------



## knd775

Lol, nope^

EDIT: @848


----------



## vanara.hen

missed by 2


----------



## Revained Mortal

why so serious?


----------



## jagz

Whomever got civ, add my steam it's in my profile, if you ever want to play.


----------



## H_C_L

10


----------



## BillOhio

OP has been updated, and it's Arkham Asylum GOTYE


----------



## vanara.hen

haha gratz!!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Lolz Arkham Surprise is a very fun game xD


----------



## penguinz

This will move even faster after 900.


----------



## Revained Mortal

woot woot


----------



## H_C_L

1

wow


----------



## knd775

Please?


----------



## tanishqdubey

H_C_L? You already Won...


----------



## knd775

Crap lol.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I have a feeling when I wake up, post #1000 is going to be taken


----------



## H_C_L

crap


----------



## Boinz

post


----------



## knd775

If you wake up in like 30 mins, maybe not


----------



## Revained Mortal

how dare you win by mere milliseconds


----------



## H_C_L

i was just counting how many posts it takes to the next prize then boom!

sorry about that


----------



## tanishqdubey

Next:

Post #900 Gets Witcher 2


----------



## Revained Mortal

hurry hurry


----------



## H_C_L

28


----------



## tanishqdubey

So, what games are you guys waiting for? Me? I'm waiting for Just Cause 2 (or post 1000)


----------



## Revained Mortal

Bump


----------



## H_C_L

25


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> 25


You won Portal Bundle... can you PM me your Steam Name, and send a friend request to BillOhio on Steam?


----------



## tanishqdubey

Actually he won Dota 2 from me, so IDK if you want to count him or not...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I am looking for these games... xD
Post # 950 Gets Batman Arkham Asylum
Post #1025 Gets Left 4 Dead 2

I also wish that I could donate to this. It's a fun way to help others on a massive scale and it's very enjoyable. If I did have games to gift I would. Love it!!


----------



## knd775

Faster....!


----------



## RussianJ

In for fun


----------



## Revained Mortal

woot woot


----------



## H_C_L

18


----------



## Diajq2446?

I am here because i am too cool for school


----------



## TinDaDragon

I don't care what game I win, post on friends!


----------



## Revained Mortal

faster


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Actually he won Dota 2 from me, so IDK if you want to count him or not...


Oh.. I see... then H-C-L ... would you mind not shotgunning the thread? Keeping this organized is already a lot of work and time on my Christmas Eve Holiday as it is. Portal Bundle will go back on the pile.


----------



## H_C_L

15


----------



## tanishqdubey

Going for post 1060!!!


----------



## Revained Mortal

Well that was easy.


----------



## H_C_L

use the preview


----------



## Ernie7777

wish me luck


----------



## Boinz

post


----------



## Ernie7777

Hope I win


----------



## knd775

Go go go!


----------



## dw.shift

This thread is on fire o0


----------



## H_C_L

well, good luck


----------



## MaxWaves

posting lol


----------



## knd775

Almost there?


----------



## penguinz

plz


----------



## knd775

Now

WHew hoo!


----------



## Revained Mortal

efsdf


----------



## Ernie7777

vcan we repost??


----------



## Boinz

post


----------



## dmanstasiu

Awh Witcher 2








I've wanted that game for a while, I heard it'll push my 7970. Enjoy your prize, I'll have to pick it up in Steam


----------



## penguinz

4 seconds?


----------



## TinDaDragon

*** is Braid?


----------



## Boinz

post


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## Boinz

post

edit, got BRAID, don't know what that is, but i'll take it.


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## vanara.hen

wow that was fast


----------



## Revained Mortal

gr


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## H_C_L

use preview


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## Revained Mortal

post


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## rievhardt

bump!


----------



## Boinz

double


----------



## austinwillis81

i want to win


----------



## Revained Mortal

post


----------



## Boinz

again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ernie7777*
> 
> vcan we repost??


Official Rules:
#1. Must be an OCN member. Beyond that, just don't spam or troll this thread and we're all good.
#2 You can't 'win' more than once, unless you have, and 'win' with, more than one account, in which case how would I know?
#3 If you 'win' you need to be able to provide whatever info is needed for me to send you a Steam Gift (I think this is just your Steam Name). Obviously, you must have a Steam Account
#4 Multiple posts in the thread are fine, even encouraged at this point so long as no one is going so far as to Spam the thread. What is considered spamming is up to me, but friendly conversation via multiple posts is fine.
#4-B If a double post lands on a winning post #, then that game will not be awarded but rather that game will be put back in to my gift library to be given at a later point in the thread.


----------



## H_C_L

free post


----------



## knd775

Yay. Yay. Yay. I won. Whew. I won. Okay, I'll calm down now. Witcher II!


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## Boinz

nvm, apparently i won one.


----------



## Revained Mortal

post


----------



## austinwillis81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ernie7777*
> 
> WIN!!! YEAH


STOP...


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knd775*
> 
> Yay. Yay. Yay. I won. Whew. I won. Okay, I'll calm down now. Witcher II!


congrats!


----------



## Ernie7777

WIN!!! YEAH


----------



## H_C_L

Stahp!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Please don't stahp


----------



## tanishqdubey

Keepin it movin'.


----------



## H_C_L

lol keep it moving then


----------



## funfortehfun

Zoom zoom.


----------



## Revained Mortal

keep on swimming


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal*
> keep on swimming


Keep on swimmin'.


----------



## Blackcurrent

post


----------



## TinDaDragon

Omg


----------



## H_C_L

20 guests


----------



## BillyOC28

civ 5 legggoooo


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Come On, Come On #950


----------



## funfortehfun

Next up, BA: AA.


----------



## H_C_L

16


----------



## Ernie7777

Me Luv you long time


----------



## Ernie7777

Me Luv you long time


----------



## austinwillis81

I call Batman!!!


----------



## Blackcurrent

post


----------



## Ernie7777

Me Luv you long time


----------



## TinDaDragon

Batman!


----------



## funfortehfun

XD


----------



## austinwillis81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinwillis81*
> 
> I call Batman!!!


My timing is amazing


----------



## tanishqdubey

Bump! Let's go everyone!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Next, Bastion


----------



## penguinz

so close


----------



## Revained Mortal

post


----------



## Ernie7777

http://www.overclock.net/t/1340941/giving-away-50-steam-games-updated-on-post-797-new-games-up/950#post_18897135


----------



## funfortehfun

Aww...


----------



## BillyOC28

1000 i feel it


----------



## Blackcurrent

post


----------



## penguinz

bastion?


----------



## H_C_L

9


----------



## tanishqdubey

Next one is 975


----------



## BillyOC28

POST2 SHORT


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ernie7777*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340941/giving-away-50-steam-games-updated-on-post-797-new-games-up/950#post_18897135


This guy just joined the giveaway and he won a game

:|

MOVE IT PEOPLE!


----------



## Revained Mortal

keep the train moving


----------



## dw.shift

Just wondering if i can get something out of this thread xD tanananananana nananana nana batmaaan xD


----------



## H_C_L

ernie, you won!


----------



## Dustin1

WIN!


----------



## funfortehfun

^ with Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## funfortehfun

Ok bad timing, congrats to next person


----------



## Blackcurrent

WOOT!


----------



## yakub0

Woo!


----------



## dw.shift

and once more lets see xD bumper


----------



## tanishqdubey

Post


----------



## Grath

975?

EDIT:


----------



## Dustin1

WIN!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

That sucks, congrats on Batman.

Now on to Post #1025 Gets Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## BillyOC28

GET ON DA TREADMILL BRAS


----------



## MarvinDessica

1000 GET!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Portal 2 is next!


----------



## funfortehfun

Portal 2, aww yeah.


----------



## MarvinDessica

1000 GET! (Trying again)


----------



## tanishqdubey

Nice


----------



## dw.shift

AAAAAAND I AM OUT


----------



## yakub0

1000 plz?


----------



## MarvinDessica

lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

#1000 where u at?


----------



## Grath

985?


----------



## Revained Mortal

keep the train moving


----------



## dw.shift

last one


----------



## yakub0

Closeeee


----------



## Ernie7777

there is a Santa!!


----------



## Grath




----------



## BillyOC28

10000 baww yea


----------



## Dustin1

WIN!


----------



## MarvinDessica

1000 GET! (Trying again)


----------



## dw.shift

dah :*( missed it


----------



## funfortehfun

1k is long gone.


----------



## BillyOC28

wooooo


----------



## Revained Mortal

keep the train moving


----------



## Dustin1

WIN!


----------



## tanishqdubey

Lost


----------



## yakub0

Gif


----------



## MarvinDessica

YES YES YES


----------



## H_C_L

got to go... good luck to everyone who is actively participating


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> 1000 GET! (Trying again)


You actually got it LOL

NEXT!!


----------



## knd775

WOW. That moved soo freaking fast lmao


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Best Thread Ever!


----------



## Crizume

in


----------



## tanishqdubey

1020


----------



## yakub0

Go!


----------



## BillyOC28

dang it!


----------



## BillyOC28

YOLO


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> You actually got it LOL
> NEXT!!


I'm lolling so hard cause I wanted UT3 for so long.


----------



## yakub0

Noy!


----------



## Revained Mortal

keep the train moving


----------



## Dustin1

WIN!


----------



## penguinz

plz


----------



## Grath

1020!


----------



## dw.shift

still tryin`


----------



## tanishqdubey

Post


----------



## TinDaDragon

L4D2

ME!!!


----------



## yakub0

Lol so close!


----------



## BillyOC28

woops double post ****


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Yes No


----------



## penguinz

missed again


----------



## BillyOC28

HUGE POST


----------



## Revained Mortal

woot


----------



## BillyOC28

EPIC NINJAS


----------



## tanishqdubey

Post


----------



## yakub0

In for the win!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Kotor and Braid belongs to....


----------



## BillyOC28

asdfasdf


----------



## BillyOC28

fasd


----------



## yakub0

Aaaaaaand now!


----------



## Grath

Yep

EDIT: GAHHH!!!!! EDIT: I won this? I won post 1070 too, hopefully I get 1070 instead then, already finished this game.


----------



## Grath

Yep


----------



## TinDaDragon

Portal 2 belongs to


----------



## Dustin1

WIN!


----------



## BillyOC28

Swaggie on my waggie daddy


----------



## dw.shift

woosh woosh xD atleast tell me how to add my config to my sig? xD


----------



## BillyOC28

merry christmas


----------



## yakub0

Too early it seems!


----------



## tanishqdubey

1060


----------



## BillyOC28

you


----------



## TinDaDragon

Let me get one pLS!


----------



## Dustin1

DING!


----------



## Vrs-Suriv

Keep It moving !!!


----------



## tanishqdubey

9more


----------



## dw.shift

ouch got it xD almost


----------



## MarvinDessica

I wonder what the admins think of their server refreshing like this.


----------



## Nw0rb

bgfcvhgf


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Good Stuff


----------



## BillyOC28

dangggggggggggggggggggggg i missed it again fuuuuuu


----------



## Grath

...


----------



## Dustin1

DING!

Woooo I won!


----------



## BillyOC28

aggghh


----------



## tanishqdubey

O


----------



## dw.shift

almost there go go go go go


----------



## yakub0

Go!


----------



## avw616

hey


----------



## knd775

Who do I PM about the witcher II?


----------



## penguinz

did i get something?


----------



## BillyOC28

bingo


----------



## Vrs-Suriv

So Close


----------



## Grath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> DING!


Lol, nice

EDIT: Yay! Unintentional too!


----------



## yakub0

Go now!


----------



## BillyOC28

yolo so lets do this


----------



## BillyOC28

KKKKKK


----------



## avw616

done?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Its getting faster


----------



## tanishqdubey

Het


----------



## yakub0

Daaaang one off every time!


----------



## BillyOC28

GOING FOR 1080 YO LETS DO THIS 1080P


----------



## tanishqdubey

I


----------



## TinDaDragon

Yes!


----------



## avw616

almost there then.


----------



## Nw0rb

someone will win


----------



## BillyOC28

auisdgf


----------



## yakub0

Bahhhh


----------



## tanishqdubey

Ir


----------



## penguinz

1080?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Post # 1080 Gets Mass Effect 2


----------



## dw.shift

i want ut


----------



## Vrs-Suriv

this thread moves fast


----------



## yakub0

Corn puffs


----------



## Ernie7777

stilil going ?


----------



## BillyOC28

FUDGICLES


----------



## tanishqdubey

Nooo! Well I got to give stuff away!


----------



## Vrs-Suriv

ahhhhhh


----------



## BillyOC28

now what???


----------



## tanishqdubey

Hope every one had a great time!


----------



## Born For TDM

in


----------



## dw.shift

well then congrats to winner xD at least was nice hanging around







zz


----------



## Ernie7777

what a cool event thanks !


----------



## tanishqdubey

It was really cool


----------



## tanishqdubey

So what is the grand prize?


----------



## illsupra




----------



## Revained Mortal

Now we wait...


----------



## tanishqdubey

I have 1 more dota 2 key, next post gets it, pm me with your steam email and Id.


----------



## penguinz

wait, I won?
how did I not realize that?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal*
> 
> Now we wait...


Yes, wait for the grand prize.

It's going to be LEGEN .. WAITFORIT ..


----------



## anguswong97

yo


----------



## Ernie7777

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Buris

How much rep do you think OP got from this thread?


----------



## BillOhio

I have a lot to catch up on, and some of you landed on more than one winning post so your second win is disqualified and those games will be awarded later.

I'll have to sort through all of my PM's and Steam freind requests to distribute these games. It will take some time. I'll probably send out games tomorrow evening or on Boxing Day.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> How much rep do you think OP got from this thread?


2 reps... I didn't do this for rep. I did it to be nice.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> How much rep do you think OP got from this thread?


None


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> How much rep do you think OP got from this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None
Click to expand...

Nope, 2


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Nope, 2


You technically can't give reps in the freebie section :|


----------



## doomlord52

Damn, I left for 2 hours, and missed it all.

Oh well, thanks to OP for doing this - was pretty cool!


----------



## H_C_L

how does one give rep anyway?


----------



## Ernie7777

The holiday spirit !


----------



## teh3lit383

Merry Christmas


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> how does one give rep anyway?


REP+ button on the bottom of the post, usually given when someone helps you


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> REP+ button on the bottom of the post, usually given when someone helps you


Yes, and like stated before you can't give it in the freebie section. xD

Picture shows an example on how to give rep+


----------



## H_C_L

I don't see it. I admit that I've given reps before but now I don't see the rep button.

EDIT: Oh, now I get it!


----------



## RussianJ

In for fun


----------



## penguinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> I have 1 more dota 2 key, next post gets it, pm me with your steam email and Id.


I was the next post, but I already won on post 1030. Does the guy after me get it or will you make another post?
Why does it feel like i used the word "post" too much?


----------



## StormX2

Merry Half Hour to Exactly Christmas in New Jersey!









GL to everyone,

Personally cannot wait to play AvP, thanks for catching my miss ^.^


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> I have 1 more dota 2 key, next post gets it, pm me with your steam email and Id.
> 
> 
> 
> I was the next post, but I already won on post 1030. Does the guy after me get it or will you make another post?
> Why does it feel like i used the word "post" too much?
Click to expand...

Thanks for being honest, I will pm the next person.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Lol Happy holidays everyone. hope you all enjoy the games being given away in this amazing thread XD


----------



## tanishqdubey

Any news on the finale?


----------



## Crizume

In


----------



## Grath

Can't wait to play UT3 if I did win it instead of Portal 2, Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## logix31

rawr


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Any news on the finale?


I'll post the finale later, it's a coupon of 4 new games that was pledged by another OCN member. I'll post it eventually. There are a few games left over also that will eventually be posted again.

Right now I've got multiple people who have sent multiple PM's letting me know that they already had the game they won (so why did you post on the winning number for a game you already had?) or who won multiple times (and already had one of the games, so they continued posting after they won for games they already had...) and want to pick and choose which games I send them, or who just flat out don't want what they won and are asking me to give them a substitute (as I've already dropped ~$300 on this thread and my gift library is very depleted, substitutes are unlikely)...

I'll go through all of this at my discretion and games will go out over the next few days as I sort through this. For those of you who won a game, sent the correct info, and are simply asking for the game you have coming I appreciate the patience as I wade through all of this to find you and send your game.

A very Sincere Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## nategr8ns

lets get up there!


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'll post the finale later, it's a coupon of 4 new games that was pledged by another OCN member. I'll post it eventually. There are a few games left over also that will eventually be posted again.
> Right now I've got multiple people who have sent multiple PM's letting me know that they already had the game they won (so why did you post on the winning number for a game you already had?) or who won multiple times (and already had one of the games, so they continued posting after they won for games they already had...) and want to pick and choose which games I send them, or who just flat out don't want what they won and are asking me to give them a substitute (as I've already dropped ~$300 on this thread and my gift library is very depleted, substitutes are unlikely)...
> I'll go through all of this at my discretion and games will go out over the next few days as I sort through this. For those of you who won a game, sent the correct info, and are simply asking for the game you have coming I appreciate the patience as I wade through all of this to find you and send your game.
> A very Sincere Happy Holidays Everyone!


Got nothin' but time! Thanks again, and Happy Holiday Bill. Just, ensure that you enjoy the holiday's yourself instead of getting all these games out fast.


----------



## nategr8ns

I wanna go to bed bump


----------



## snipekill2445

Darn it's hot here.


----------



## Chronskillz

in , if its still up


----------



## Grath

Sorry I had no idea I had won post 1040, lol.


----------



## Viviox

In for one if this still available. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## ACallander

In if its still open


----------



## Crizume

Happy holidays and very nice of you


----------



## anguswong97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'll post the finale later, it's a coupon of 4 new games that was pledged by another OCN member. I'll post it eventually. There are a few games left over also that will eventually be posted again.
> Right now I've got multiple people who have sent multiple PM's letting me know that they already had the game they won (so why did you post on the winning number for a game you already had?) or who won multiple times (and already had one of the games, so they continued posting after they won for games they already had...) and want to pick and choose which games I send them, or who just flat out don't want what they won and are asking me to give them a substitute (as I've already dropped ~$300 on this thread and my gift library is very depleted, substitutes are unlikely)...
> I'll go through all of this at my discretion and games will go out over the next few days as I sort through this. For those of you who won a game, sent the correct info, and are simply asking for the game you have coming I appreciate the patience as I wade through all of this to find you and send your game.
> A very Sincere Happy Holidays Everyone!


Honestly I applaud you for everything that you have done and thanks for putting time and effort into making everyone's christmas a good one! enjoy your holidays!


----------



## That_guy3

in for anything. Surprisingly just got steam . Seriously!


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That_guy3*
> 
> in for anything. Surprisingly just got steam . Seriously!


I wonder who made you get Steam.


----------



## itzzjason

count me in!


----------



## brownieapple

in for win!


----------



## BALAST

In as Incontrol


----------



## The_chemist21

in it to win it.


----------



## Vlad7692

In for anything


----------



## AtomTM

In AGAIN!!!







if its allowed


----------



## Lompang

In for sure thanks!


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

In it to win it!


----------



## CiBi

Wuaaaw, this turned out to be one massive give away... I'm curious to see what that grand finale is...


----------



## CreepyDan

Nice job, these are always fun.


----------



## OkanG

357 posts while I was asleep. Not fair! I demand to get a game of my own choice now! Or something


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 357 posts while I was asleep. Not fair! I demand to get a game of my own choice now! Or something


Patience, young one.


----------



## trisx

looks like i missed out something great?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Patience, young one.


Patience? More like unfair time zones


----------



## renji1337

in


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Patience? More like unfair time zones


I'm in your timezone and I won 2 games in this thread


----------



## aleksve

Merry Christmas


----------



## Shinr3x

Merry Christmass and a Happy New Year(soon)


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I'm in your timezone and I won 2 games in this thread


I thought that was not possible.

So the grand finale is yet to come?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I'm in your timezone and I won 2 games in this thread


I was talking about yesterday night's giveaways, not the whole thread


----------



## DUpgrade

Can't believe this is still going. Really wanted The Witcher 2 but even those who won haven't claimed stuff. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Blackroxxx

Im in.... if i can. im crossing my fingers


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> I thought that was not possible.
> So the grand finale is yet to come?


check this post

I didn't win twice, the prize was 2 games


----------



## 161029

Merry Christmas and meh, I missed everything again.


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> check this post
> I didn't win twice, the prize was 2 games


I actually tracked that post down a while ago already.... just forgot to edit my post









Aside from that, am currently downloading Rise of the Reds mod for Generals: Zero Hour. I know it's old but hey, so what?


----------



## HOTDOGS

I missed this...









Regardless, Merry Christmas and what an awesome idea!


----------



## gears2head84

I hope I dont miss the grand finale.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gears2head84*
> 
> I hope I dont miss the grand finale.


You haven't missed it. It's still out there as well as a few other games. I won't give anything away today as I'm sure many people, including me, are busy with Christmas. Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## repiv89

In!


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> You haven't missed it. It's still out there as well as a few other games. I won't give anything away today as I'm sure many people, including me, are busy with Christmas. Happy Holidays Everyone!


lol either way happy holidays man! you still get mental rep from me!


----------



## lurker2501

in


----------



## barkinos98

in please again, i forgot to check this thread lol


----------



## robotninja

Umm another shot at the grand finale? sorry no time to check back through thread


----------



## silvergoat

In for a wild card.


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats to any and all winners







Merry Christmas all


----------



## snipekill2445

I wish it would cool down.

Can't wait for winter


----------



## Ernie7777

Grand Finale?! Count me in ya big silly! Thanks for putting this together bill!


----------



## DigitalSavior

Merry Christmas to all!!! (who celebrate)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Nice giveaway


----------



## UNOE

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## tiramoko

Thank u


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!


----------



## Vocality

Cool!


----------



## AMOCO

In if your giving more games away.


----------



## Buska103

I got a rock. Let's see that final giveaway!


----------



## jyk

Im in. try my luck!

jyk


----------



## kzone75

In, thanks.


----------



## Scorched912

It really warms my heart to see you do this man, I have so much respect for you right now that it's over 9000!


----------



## Tagkaman

Its a shame that all the prizes are gone









Anyways, Happy New Year!


----------



## StormX2

well, he did say there was some form of a grand Finale lol

I wonder what it is


----------



## Iceycold

Nice that you did this.


----------



## Malo

in just incase of more lol


----------



## jthb3

boom!


----------



## gears2head84

In again. Thanks for all the great oppurtuniy.


----------



## nasmith2000

in


----------



## Strickt

in


----------



## Strickt

in


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My gawd!
That's a long list of games - I know it is over, but good going for giving them ALL away!
Good on ya!


----------



## BillOhio

Who said it was over?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Who said it was over?


I assumed wrongly then







!
I shall wait patiently to see if I win


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Who said it was over?


You're a madman! A MADMAN!!!


----------



## Blaze0303

Still not over?! You're awesome.


----------



## robotninja

Hey, ill try again, this sure is nice of you


----------



## jodoidao

Is it still rollin' ?


----------



## Selquist979

In


----------



## choLOL

In


----------



## Chaython

is this still on? i want games


----------



## Captain1337

In.


----------



## BradleyKZN

In please


----------



## Xiphos

interested in a couple games. count me in


----------



## Rayce185

Is this still going? I'd love to have Fallout 3 please


----------



## barkinos98

in if its still rollin and people be hatin


----------



## jprovido

awesome giveaway. me want games!


----------



## jbobb

In if it is still going on. Thanks.


----------



## madswimmer

im in for whatever's left!


----------



## Dylanren99

I'm in, anything would be highly appreciated, I've just spent all my money on my new build and carnt buy any games till at least feb


----------



## MaxWaves

in! if its okay lol


----------



## djsmokey1980

Mass Effect 2 would be awsome
http://steamcommunity.com/id/djsmokey


----------



## Aspateer

I won dead island from this the other day


----------



## zerobahamut

definitely in


----------



## himynamesnoah

In for something hopefully!


----------



## Tagkaman

Not finished? Then in I am!

FOR RUSSIA!


----------



## n3zyd

In please


----------



## turbonerds

DUDEEEEEE I NEED CS:GO!


----------



## gears2head84

Yeah Im in too.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Can I give you a copy of Dota 2 for post #1234?


----------



## Samurai707

In!


----------



## ErOR

Keen!


----------



## Rebellion88

Think I'll try my luck


----------



## BlackIce05

Count m in


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I claim my prize! xD


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> I claim my prize! xD


lolz


----------



## Stige

Too many posts already?

But doesn't hurt to try


----------



## vectorman

Just in case.


----------



## Aspateer

this has been the most epic thread ever! lol


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> this has been the most epic thread ever! lol


It has. thanks BillOhio!


----------



## Jackson889

Omg omg omg. Completely in. Both hands are up for Dota 2


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> this has been the most epic thread ever! lol


have to agree what a legend


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

In for the win.

I'll throw in a copy of the basement collection to add to the fun


----------



## BillOhio

I was planning on taking some time today (Saturday) to finish out the inventory of mine (19 games) along with the several other games that have been donated by various OCN members, but I spent the entire day in bed. The thread isn't done and it hasn't been abandoned but it takes some available free time to manage. As soon as I get some down time the thread will pick back up. Thanks everyone for the positive replies and patience. I hope everyone has had a solid Holiday Season so far.


----------



## Wickedtt

Great thread im in!


----------



## fuloran1

In plz!


----------



## Stark7

I would love a new game to try out so I'm in!
Getting bored of my current ones


----------



## Awk34

In!

Thanks Bill!!!!


----------



## Strider_2001

yes yes...in


----------



## Erick Silver

What the heck I will try,


----------



## chris-br

I'm in.


----------



## L D4WG

In for the WIN!!


----------



## UNOE

thanks again


----------



## Germanian

im in aswell


----------



## xypex982

In for it!


----------



## lucifermn

In for the win.


----------



## sonofsam0981

Ill take whatever random leftover crap you got









http://steamcommunity.com/id/MrDumbASS/


----------



## gears2head84

In as well.


----------



## Nw0rb

in fo da win


----------



## Razorstorm

in, and thanks for the giveaway


----------



## kubed_zero

Might as well enter, if it's still going. Thanks OP and all those that donated!


----------



## h33t

CIV 5 get!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

IN!!!


----------



## MacNcheese

w00000tt


----------



## MacNcheese

w000t?


----------



## Sugi

I am also trying to get in on this, if possible.


----------



## zefs

In and thanks!


----------



## skyisover

in for the new year!


----------



## brandonb21

in


----------



## tiramoko

I thought this was over. I'm in


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> I thought this was over. I'm in


Lol I've been keeping an eye on it since it started and I keep forgetting its still going.

Definitely in for the finale XD


----------



## Moheevi_chess

In for finale!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mylilpony

in for finally


----------



## robotninja

Yessir, in for finale


----------



## Layo

In


----------



## Bloodys

Im in  Any game would be good for me in my sittuation atm.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Nerrox


----------



## bhardy1185

Thought this was over as well. I am INNNNN as well.


----------



## newfrank

May as well give it a shot!


----------



## UNOE

I'm still in


----------



## tking

in please


----------



## mrbattlefielder

IN FOR FINALE!


----------



## legoman786

In for scraps.


----------



## Sin100

In for later giveaways


----------



## Trys0meM0re

In !!







Awesome offer BTW


----------



## ViR-tUaL

in sweet


----------



## Tuxprogrammer

I'll join for a chance at something!
Thanks for the community guys, really generous of you to offer up these games. Congrats to whoever wins!


----------



## gerickjohn

In please!


----------



## anu4uranga

please #130 to me
GuardianA
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198076772303/


----------



## Vocality

In for anything else that pops up!


----------



## Bielijbog

In it to win it even though I probably won't.


----------



## PCSolutions

In for anything! Woohooo well.. its worth a shot. LOL


----------



## Blackcurrent

Patiently waiting


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## woe96

In. Why not
Thanks for helping the community


----------



## oblivious

Since i just finished my first build i'm totally in!!


----------



## BillOhio

Hey All, thanks for the continued positive feedback to the thread. I had hoped to take Saturday morning to finish giving out the 20 remaining games in my inventory as well as go through PM's and contact those who have graciously donated more games as well that will be added to the give aways in this thread. It looks though that I'll be working 14 hour days through the weekend (it was these kind of long work days that let me buy the 50 gifts in the first place, so maybe I'll hit up the last days of the Steam Sale and start stock piling for next year). Anyway... I'm keeping an eye on the thread and Really never meant for it to drag out for so long... but it's a busy time of year. eh?

Peace and Happy New Year to all!
-Bill

Edit: Oh, and I just added another 26 games... so It's probably back to over 50 yet to be given out... just need to find the time


----------



## UNOE

pretty sweet


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Hey All, thanks for the continued positive feedback to the thread. I had hoped to take Saturday morning to finish giving out the 20 remaining games in my inventory as well as go through PM's and contact those who have graciously donated more games as well that will be added to the give aways in this thread. It looks though that I'll be working 14 hour days through the weekend (it was these kind of long work days that let me buy the 50 gifts in the first place, so maybe I'll hit up the last days of the Steam Sale and start stock piling for next year). Anyway... I'm keeping an eye on the thread and Really never meant for it to drag out for so long... but it's a busy time of year. eh?
> Peace and Happy New Year to all!
> -Bill
> Edit: Oh, and I just added another 26 games... so It's probably back to over 50 yet to be given out... just need to find the time


Eurgh, 14 hour days over the weekend. That sucks


----------



## Mongo

Wow if its still going Im in.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Hey All, thanks for the continued positive feedback to the thread. I had hoped to take Saturday morning to finish giving out the 20 remaining games in my inventory as well as go through PM's and contact those who have graciously donated more games as well that will be added to the give aways in this thread. It looks though that I'll be working 14 hour days through the weekend (it was these kind of long work days that let me buy the 50 gifts in the first place, so maybe I'll hit up the last days of the Steam Sale and start stock piling for next year). Anyway... I'm keeping an eye on the thread and Really never meant for it to drag out for so long... but it's a busy time of year. eh?
> Peace and Happy New Year to all!
> -Bill
> Edit: Oh, and I just added another 26 games... so It's probably back to over 50 yet to be given out... just need to find the time


Dam that's long. Take it easy buddy!


----------



## Frank33

In for another chance!


----------



## DJneT

In!


----------



## BahamutZer0

In!


----------



## LArifleMAN

In.


----------



## Ericrules30

Gl me haha


----------



## salamachaa

In


----------



## Lukeovcas

In


----------



## junkerde

In!


----------



## sidewu

I wish


----------



## Xara

Oh sure, why not. In.

Also, I have three copies of DOTA 2 to give out, if anyone's still interested in that.


----------



## evgasrx

In!!!


----------



## cloppy007

If there are more to give away... in


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xara*
> 
> Oh sure, why not. In.
> 
> Also, I have three copies of DOTA 2 to give out, if anyone's still interested in that.


I'll take one of those. Always wanted to try that game.


----------



## alpinesix

OHHH nice giveaway


----------



## Chaython

IWANTGAMEZ


----------



## ReverbDP

Inn


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Hey All, thanks for the continued positive feedback to the thread. I had hoped to take Saturday morning to finish giving out the 20 remaining games in my inventory as well as go through PM's and contact those who have graciously donated more games as well that will be added to the give aways in this thread. It looks though that I'll be working 14 hour days through the weekend (it was these kind of long work days that let me buy the 50 gifts in the first place, so maybe I'll hit up the last days of the Steam Sale and start stock piling for next year). Anyway... I'm keeping an eye on the thread and Really never meant for it to drag out for so long... but it's a busy time of year. eh?
> Peace and Happy New Year to all!
> -Bill
> Edit: Oh, and I just added another 26 games... so It's probably back to over 50 yet to be given out... just need to find the time


Sucks you got to work them hours over the weekend. But make that paper!! Thanks for putting this on. It is people like you that make this site freaking awesome!


----------



## UZ7




----------



## steve210

I'm inn want a game


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In thanks man!!









I'll skim through my games to see if I have any left over to donate, as well!!


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In thanks man!!









I'll skim through my games to see if I have any left over to donate, as well!!


----------



## ArchDevil

in







)


----------



## StayFrosty

Your wallet definitely needs a break!


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

In, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Klinkey

in*


----------



## BillOhio

^ Nope, I just need to find some down time to finish giving away these games.


----------



## GRSteelers

GRSteelers

Hopefully I didn't miss the Grand Finale!


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Your wallet definitely needs a break!


My wallet also needs a break from all the stuff i bought on the steam sales this year...heres to the free game...

Much appreciated brother...on behalf of the community...i thank you..


----------



## iEATu

in!







thanks


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> on behalf of the _community_...i thank you..


I've heard this word a lot. I'm considering making eligibility dependent on members posting pictures of themselves and then doing a random draw from those who've posted. Can I get some opinions on this? This thread was motivated by the holidays and maybe can make less of us faceless strangers. Also, sorry not to have distributed games in a few days. Lets's say that Post #1340 gets one of the Batman Games and Post #1360 gets Portal2 and Kotor.

Also, Someone offered to donate a nice coupon of 4 new games but if I can't track that back down then then the last thing I'll give away is the THQ Bundle.

Peace,
-Bill


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I'd be k for that.


----------



## s0nniez

in! sounds great! thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

As in pictures of ourselves in order to win?
As much as I don't mind, as you can YouTube my ugly face, some might not want their faces on the internet. So maybe, posting pictures of their rigs might be a better idea.


----------



## Tagkaman

It takes a lot of confidence to post a picture of yourself in the Internet for everyone to see, and confidence is something that this community does not exactly have an abundance of.

I like the picture of rigs idea though...


----------



## kzone75

The last time I posted a pic of myself, the internet broke.. So I'll pass..







But you're the OP, you make the rules.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> The last time I posted a pic of myself, the internet broke.. So I'll pass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're the OP, you make the rules.


Yeah, I guess if you want to, go ahead. It'll definitely warm up the atmosphere

Also, another suggestion: why not post pics of us as kids? That way, most people won't get embarrassed (I know I wouldn't) and if your really really embarrassed, you could post a pic of yourself when you were really young.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

here's a pic of me ANYWAY


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> here's a pic of me ANYWAY


LIKE A BOSS!

Oh, and 1337!


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> here's a pic of me ANYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE A BOSS!
Click to expand...

Getting the 1337 post, like a baws,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> LIKE A BOSS!
> Oh, and 1337!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Getting the 1337 post, like a baws,


That full suit only cost $10 in the USA.
I could never, EVER find such things in the UK.

I miss the states


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> Getting the 1337 post, like a baws,


IKR DDDDDDDDDDDDD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That full suit only cost $10 in the USA.
> I could never, EVER find such things in the UK.
> I miss the states


If you think you are low on products in the UK, try living in Australia. It really, seriously, sucks!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Post a pic of myself?

Nooo problemmmm



I should get every game now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> IKR DDDDDDDDDDDDD
> If you think you are low on products in the UK, try living in Australia. It really, seriously, sucks!


I know man









In other news - shall I up the stakes and link a dancing video from myself haha







?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news - shall I up the stakes and link a dancing video from myself haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


If you do that, we might have to give you a solid gold game disk with every quality game of the last 5 years on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> If you do that, we might have to give you a solid gold game disk with every quality game of the last 5 years on it.


Well then - get buying








http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbed2


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well then - get buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbed2


I'd like to eccentuate the word *might*.









Anyhow, your really good at dancing!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I'd like to eccentuate the word *might*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, your really good at dancing!


Nonono you promised! Hahaha
And cheers man!


----------



## nasmith2000

profile pic of me and my daughter--now 4! have a 8 month old boy too.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> profile pic of me and my daughter--now 4! have a 8 month old boy too.


How old was she in the photo?


----------



## mistermenphis22

ASDF


----------



## JonathanNgo

Eh?!!

I'm in.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> How old was she in the photo?


2 weeks!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> 2 weeks!


Awesome









OK... If I just say "Post # 13xx wins Withcher 2" (or whatever) then people shotgun the thread with 1 word posts until somebody's random post lands on #13xx and I have to send them a game. That really wasn't what I had in mind when I decided to do this. Also, it would be nice if people in different time zones or with different work schedules had some chance at grabbing something.

So... to be eligible you need to post a picture or clip of SOMETHING at least a small bit personal. Pics of yourself would be great but if you're not wanting to be seen on the net then post your rig, your pet, or anything else you're proud of is fine. I've included one of me and 'The Ol' Ball and Chain' at New Year's.



The games in the inventory are:

Multiple Donated Games that will be updated when I have time.
Deus Ex HR
LA Noire
Mirror's Edge
Zeno Clash
Braid
Red Faction Guerilla
Portal 2 (2 copies)
L4D2
Aliens vs. Predator
SW: KOTOR (5 copies)
ME2
Batman AA (2 copies)
Batman AC (2 copies)
Borderlands
Limbo
JC2
Witcher 2
Metro
Transformers War for Cybertron
Bastion
Civ V x 2
Rage
Dead Island
Torchlight
and The THQ Bundle

So Post Some Pics over the Next few days and I'll figure out who wins what. Feel free to make as many comments in the thread as you'd like but please only post 1 pic to establish eligibility. Those who have already posted are already in.


----------



## Erick Silver

My 2nd entry


Thats my Rig. Red Steel. Current Hardware is as follows:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T processor Cooled by a Corsair H60 AIO cooling system setup in Push/Pull Intake configuration with Cooler Master R4 Red LED 120MM Fans, 2x4GB GSkill RipjawsX 1600Mhz RAM. Current Graphics card is a EVGA GTX560 SE. That will be upgrade to a ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC here in the next week hopefully. Physx is done by a small yet capable 1GB DDR3 XFX GT240 GPU. Hard Drives are in 250GB, 320GB, and 500GB flavors. Fan Controller is a Lamptron FC6 that controls the 2x Cooler Master R4s on the Rad and 2x Cooler Master Red LED Fans. 1x 200MM fan at the front set to intake. 1x 200MM Fan at the top for exhaust. Lighting is done with Red LED Strip Lighting. 2x 24" strips with one at the top and one at the bottom. Everything is powered by a Antec 620W High Current Gamer PSU. Case is a Cooler Master HAF 922. Side Panel is a Cooler Master Storm Sniper Side panel.

Its a work in progress. I have already listed the GPU Upgrade to come. Paint will happen one day in a Hammered Silver exterior and the interior will be done in a Black with Silver Metal Flake. Window will be remounted with studs at some point as well.

Thanks for looking and reading and Good Luck to all the entries.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> LA Noire
> Batman AA (2 copies)
> Batman AC (2 copies)
> Borderlands


Those are the ones I would be interested in!
I highly agree about the "camping for post" thing - it actually annoys me when people just camp for the post or don't do anything to suddenly jump in.

(I know I'm already entered, 2x now, but still want to post







)

Now speaking of LA Noire (seeing as we can have a nice discussion) it reminds me of gangsters and suits.
Here's a pic of me with a "real" bow tie on:



Now, I would ask the ladies:
Do you prefer real or "fake clip-on" bow ties?

And ask the lads:
Have you guys ever worn a "proper" bow tie?

In the picture it was the first time I had ever worn one, it took me 1 damn hour to figure out how to put it on!!! haha


----------



## dmanstasiu

My rig is a mess right now


----------



## Lovidore

While on my way to Dubai mall one day, I just had to take a photo of this skyline on a typical dusty Dubai day. That's Burj Khalifa in the center.

Yes, I was in the drivers seat. No, I don't do this often.


A more personal pic, my buddies and I (behind the mic stand) performing in a bar a few years back. Good times.


Games I'd very much like to have are *one of* the following:
Dead Island
Batman AA
Mass Effect 2
or Witcher 2

Thanks for the generous giveaway OP.


----------



## Klinkey

Realised i entered eithout posting something personal, so here is my freshly completed rig


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> While on my way to Dubai mall one day, I just had to take a photo of this skyline on a typical dusty Dubai day. That's Burj Khalifa in the center.
> Yes, I was in the drivers seat. No, I don't do this often.
> .


Man I saw the new years you guys had - that building was glowing like a diamond!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> Realised i entered eithout posting something personal, so here is my freshly completed rig


Man that's sexy!
Really nice build you got there!


----------



## Owned




----------



## nasmith2000

2nd entry, but only fair to include my son (daughter in profile pic). Love this idea BillO--cool to see something personal from the community. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## AdamSzPL

in for CIV 5

Thanks

(and pic  )


----------



## iwalkwithedead

My buddy Spikey
[Boxer-Pitbull Mix]
[Died March 2009]
Still saddens me

And myself, I guess


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







LA Noire
L4D2
Batman AA (2 copies)
Transformers War for Cybertron
Dead Island

Are the games I am looking forward to the most xD


----------



## ClickJacker

This is my Claptrap. He likes to help with my builds


----------



## Sugi

I am a terrible cook and it bothers me so much! As a result, I asked my friends and girlfriend to help me out. So, over a few days I made a collection of my experiments and most turned out okay. All except for the last were created with help! I still have a long way to go! Haha!

 
[In order: Beans & Rice, Sweet Curry, Steak and Curry, Dumplings with Octopus, Squid and Tuna, Stuffed Hamburger.]

Requesting any of these games, if they are still available. They are in order of most desired.
Witcher 2
THQ Bundle
Civ V
Just Cause 2

Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

here my very rotten lab


----------



## RamzaFreak20

I have posted, but will post my picture here. My lab group rebelling against the new smoking ban on campus. A cop drove by, looked, and kept going... Also found out it is self regulated *****


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Bill.

Too shy to post a pic of me, so I will post a picture of my cat, Jido.


Spoiler: Pic of Cat







And more computer related, a picture (slightly outdated) of my setup. I am always adding and moving things around, but I don't have a current pic of it.


Spoiler: Computer Setup







In for:

Just Cause 2
Batman AC
Witcher II
Borderlands
Civ V

Thanks again


----------



## StormX2

Oh, I dunno if im eligible to try again lol
(sicne you gabve me AvP)

But why not try haha



Picture of me and my little boy, well not so little anymore

Im still going for a Copy of *Witcher 2*


----------



## Sugi

Wheezo, What's that keyboard on top? It looks like mine! I can't find the model of that damn keyboard. Is it a dell? On second thought, it may not be. Nevermind. :S
RamzaFreak20, My friend use to only smoke pipes too! He use to do it just to look classy. Haha! Are you in the photo?


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Yeah, im the guy smoking a cigar in the middle


----------



## Sugi

RamzaFreak20, What do you study there and what do you test in the labs? Brains? XDD


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Wheezo, What's that keyboard on top? It looks like mine! I can't find the model of that damn keyboard. Is it a dell? On second thought, it may not be. Nevermind. :S
> RamzaFreak20, My friend use to only smoke pipes too! He use to do it just to look classy. Haha! Are you in the photo?


Hey, nope it's a Blue Diamond Illuminated keyboard. Not much info on it but it can be seen here: http://www.microbytes.com/product_info.php?products_id=35660

It's really not that impressive, the keys feel pretty terrible, so don't start thinking you'd like to have one lol









I have an Arctosa there now, and it's a much better feeling keyboard.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hey, nope it's a Blue Diamond Illuminated keyboard. Not much info on it but it can be seen here: http://www.microbytes.com/product_info.php?products_id=35660
> It's really not that impressive, the keys feel pretty terrible, so don't start thinking you'd like to have one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Arctosa there now, and it's a much better feeling keyboard.


I don't mind the Dell keyboard I have now, there's a spinning wheel on it for volume, which I love. However, everything I don't use. I am looking into a new mouse. I have the most basic mouse out there from Razor, but it does what it's suppose to so I guess there is no rush. I have such terrible luck with Razor mices, all of them have broken on me. :S I may switch something else then. I might just look into your keyboard though.


----------



## Tyler R

Borderlands please and thank you.







PM me if I win.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I don't mind the Dell keyboard I have now, there's a spinning wheel on it for volume, which I love. However, everything I don't use. I am looking into a new mouse. I have the most basic mouse out there from Razor, but it does what it's suppose to so I guess there is no rush. I have such terrible luck with Razor mices, all of them have broken on me. :S I may switch something else then. I might just look into your keyboard though.


I recently got the Antec gaming mouse for review - it is quite cheap, and absolutely brilliant!
http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Precision-Programmable-Cartridge-Switches/dp/B00AAQRNQ8


----------



## GRSteelers

I've never really thought about getting a gaming mouse. I pretty much just up the speed in Windows settings.


----------



## chris-br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xara*
> 
> Oh sure, why not. In.
> Also, I have three copies of DOTA 2 to give out, if anyone's still interested in that.


me too

EDIT: And here is me with my favorite beverage.


----------



## GRSteelers

Just shoot Bill a PM.


----------



## JonathanNgo

Eh, rule updated?!

Ok, here is the pic of my current rig. The cable management under the table is such a mess that I do not want to show it, so I had to edit the photo a little bit.


----------



## GRSteelers

And oh yeah, forgot about the rule change.
1 of 2 cats.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Updated rules i guess..

In and here are my babies!









KOTOR or Batman Arkham (either) would be awesome sauce


----------



## eXXon

In for Borderlands or whatever you see fit


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I'd love JC2.


----------



## tanishqdubey

Great Rules! I was planning on changing my profile pic on OCN for the past few days, but never got around to it, so here it is:


Quote:


> This is a pic of me when I visited extended family in Banaras, India, which is Here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for Google Maps Link!
> 
> 
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Banaras,+Uttar+Pradesh,+India&hl=en&sll=39.739318,-89.266507&sspn=15.899619,33.815918&oq=Banaras&hnear=Varanasi,+Uttar+Pradesh,+India&t=m&z=12
> 
> 
> The motorcycle I am on is called a TVS Apache


I'll take anything *except* (sorry to be specific) SW:KOTOR because it does not work on Windows 7 with ATI Graphics







.

Anyway, Thanks Again!


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I recently got the Antec gaming mouse for review - it is quite cheap, and absolutely brilliant!
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Precision-Programmable-Cartridge-Switches/dp/B00AAQRNQ8


I may just get this mouse, even at $40 dollars. It seems like a steal. Thanks for the recommendation!!!


----------



## junkerde

im in, heres my build with the 3570k first time around before i switched to the 3770k.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I may just get this mouse, even at $40 dollars. It seems like a steal. Thanks for the recommendation!!!


My pleasure!
If you want to wait for a review from me, feel free to wait and I'll PM you when I'm done (although do PM me too, in order for me to remember) - here are some pics for you (software) - I'll post pics of the mouse, after it gets a little light over here, and when I decide to review it









Long story short so far:
10/10 review.





EDIT:
I couldn't resist taking pictures!


----------



## ElRoPaBeJeRo

In any game would be appreciated


















Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jaggar

IN, my husky


----------



## thebluscandth

In for whatever get's thrown my way.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thebluscandth/


----------



## adamkatt

My bud his name is Grady









Thanks


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure!
> If you want to wait for a review from me, feel free to wait and I'll PM you when I'm done (although do PM me too, in order for me to remember) - here are some pics for you (software) - I'll post pics of the mouse, after it gets a little light over here, and when I decide to review it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short so far:
> 10/10 review.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I couldn't resist taking pictures!


Please post a review and let me know!!! You have slender hands like I do, how do you like it? The mouse seems a bit big, that's why I am asking. Also, I do not think I like heavy mice, I owned a Deathadder and I didn't hate it, but it didn't think it was amazing either or worth it's price. Actually, I will probably never buy another Razor mouse again. My current mouse is a Razer Abyssus.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Seems a bit big? Looks dinky.


----------



## ignite

My guitars. Sadly I haven't been keeping up playing and and missing playing like I used to


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Please post a review and let me know!!! You have slender hands like I do, how do you like it? The mouse seems a bit big, that's why I am asking. Also, I do not think I like heavy mice, I owned a Deathadder and I didn't hate it, but it didn't think it was amazing either or worth it's price. Actually, I will probably never buy another Razor mouse again. My current mouse is a Razer Abyssus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Seems a bit big? Looks dinky.


I have slender hands, but my hands are average-large size for my body size.
As for heavy mice - the first thing I noticed is how LIGHT the mouse was - in comparison to my MX revolution, it felt weightless!
So I ADDED some weights (yes it has weights you can add, in form of pellets in the back of the mouse)

As for big - If you can go ina store a demo the MX Performance by logitech - it has the same form factor and size (if anything the Anker is a tad bit smaller than the MX)

Check these new pics I just took


----------



## nvidiaftw12

5.3 inches according to my calculations. Not bad actually.


----------



## Sakumo

Does my randomly smashed together wallpaper count? I'm proud of the time I wasted when throwing it together.









Image can be considered offensive depending how you twist it, also has a swear word.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rievhardt

If I'm still eligible at this...
here's a recent pic of mine, just taken this December.


Pic of me and a Korean Dance Group called Ohrenji.


----------



## BillOhio

^ yeah, you are eligible. Everyone is, including previous winners.


----------



## luffy

My dog.


----------



## ClickJacker

My dog....she got a little muddy.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I've heard this word a lot. I'm considering making eligibility dependent on members posting pictures of themselves and then doing a random draw from those who've posted. Can I get some opinions on this? This thread was motivated by the holidays and maybe can make less of us faceless strangers. Also, sorry not to have distributed games in a few days. Lets's say that Post #1340 gets one of the Batman Games and Post #1360 gets Portal2 and Kotor.
> Also, Someone offered to donate a nice coupon of 4 new games but if I can't track that back down then then the last thing I'll give away is the THQ Bundle.
> Peace,
> -Bill


That was me who offered the 4 game coupon for the grand finale! i still have it and its waiting for the winner!


----------



## Kolmain

My black lab would love a game to play


----------



## Celeras

Torchlight would be pretty sweet









http://steamcommunity.com/id/celeras

Here's a picture from last week or so. Great view of the back of my head


----------



## OverClocker55

I would like CIV V. Thanks








My Puppy


----------



## SpiritGear

my trusty steed.


----------



## Hamy144

My black lab
Love him to bits


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Definitely in for this XD


----------



## PastLinkJon

I'm in.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198069615877/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Here's a picture of my rig. I strangely can't find a single picture of myself.


http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyclotrimethylenetrinitramine


----------



## StayFrosty

Meet Skeeter.











In for Batman AC or CIV 5.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Here is a shot of me at MML 11 playing a board game with my buddy Surelog (I'm the one on the right







)


If there is anything available, it would be great to have Rage, Mirror's Edge or Dead Island but whatever is great


----------



## Bossman4

I guess ill go in one this. End of the world party at hard times cafe for her 21st birthday. I don't even remember this photo being taken. At this point i had a couple long island iced teas, a blue motorcycle, few margaritas, and tasted a few various other drinks. Oh and i'm the guy on the left. Judge away









In for mirrors edge, rage or kotor would love mirrors edge but ill take anything


----------



## DUpgrade

I'm still in for The Witcher 2 but I would be happy with LA Noire, Portal 2, or even Civ V if a copy is still there. Thanks again for doing this. Here's my cat!


----------



## sconed

,......


----------



## EmoPopsicle

i love my pug


----------



## 3volu7ion

Would really love Alien vs Predator

Here's a pic of my rig











Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sqrldg

So this is Moldavite. Moldavite is a Tektite, which is a sub category of the meteorite family.

What is Moldavite?

Moldavite is the product of a meteor collision with Earth nearly 15 million years ago. The prevailing theory is that the meteorite impacted the Earth with enough mass and velocity that it vaporized itself and the surrounding material almost instantly. Those vapors were ejected back up into the atmosphere where they solidified and rained back down as a solid. The strewn field can be found in what is now called the Moldau River Valley in the Czech Republic. These green gems are among the most rare minerals on earth. They have been prized by humans for thousands of years and are still given as gifts from royalty to royalty. In legend, it is believed Moldavite was the green stone in the Holy Grail and has the power to quicken one's spiritual evolution.

Metaphysically speaking, even people not sensitive to the energies of stones often feel the energy of Moldavite. Many sense it as heat, tingling or a pulsing sensation in their hand. Others feel a rush of energy through their body, usually upwards out the top of their head. Moldavite's high vibrational energy is a powerful chakra opener, particularly at the heart and above. Sleeping with Moldavite activates the dream state and can precipitate lucid dreaming. Wearing it helps manifest positive life change.

Out of the games available I'd like to win Dead Island but would be grateful for anything I won. Thanks so much for this giveaway.

And if you want to know where to pick up some Moldavite...

http://www.moldaviteplus.com


----------



## Totally Dubbed

But does it blend....?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But does it blend....?


Now THAT... is the REAL question.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Now THAT... is the REAL question.


----------



## blue-cat

I would love either Transformers War for Cybertron or Mass Effect 2

I made this slightly embarrassing video for a freebie on here during the summer so why not use it again!


----------



## feltadox1337

I'm in! Here's me posing in front of a mural at restaurant.

"Give me your name, Horse Master, and I shall give you mine."



Epic shopin' skills eh?


----------



## Blackcurrent

Updated rules... what does that mean for those who won?


----------



## ClickJacker

This was my profile pic on facebook not to long ago........I look like a creep


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> This was my profile pic on facebook not to long ago........I look like a creep


Oh my Allah.

Justin Bieber + testosterone.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Updated rules... what does that mean for those who won?


Everyone is eligible, including previous winners. Good Luck


----------



## tking

inside my switch 810


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tking*
> 
> inside my switch 810


woaah I thought the PC was on fire for a second!


----------



## TLHarrell

Learning some cool photography. Light painting and HDR.

I'm uo for any of the games below:
Deus Ex HR
LA Noire
Batman AA
Batman AC
Rage
Dead Island
Torchlight


----------



## Agoriaz

Wow, great giveaway!








This is a picture from a tour around the country I did last year on two wheels.


I'd be interested in any of the games up for grabbing! Except the following, which I have:
ME2
Batman AC (2 copies)
Borderlands
JC2
Witcher 2
Metro

Edit:
Spent my evening on reading through the thread; Kudos to you, OP for keeping tabs on everything, for spreading christmas spirit like Santa and for having this giveaway of all giveaways.
A nice touch adding photos as a requirement. It's nice to see who's sitting behind the avatars


----------



## 5prout

A picture I drew


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Great picture of Lilith from BL2


----------



## protzman

Thanks op! This is Me, My Gf, My Niece, and Brothers and father (im the one holding my niece)

in for thq bundle!


----------



## vectorman

I'm not sure if I'm already entered (from posting several days ago) but just in case, I posted this:



I actually found this at a thrift store a few years ago. It is a Chinese charm that is several hundred years old.


----------



## Ash568

im in


----------



## theamdman

Ok, This poor little thing has had a very hard life, a friend of mine bought it the day it came out.

When he was on a trip to Chicago (or something) it fell down from the balcony of his nearly top floor hotel room. he went down to inspect it, and that's how the glass got broke.

Well, not to mention he was a member of the us marines, this thing has been through iraq and a few different countries.

recently he just said, let's go get something new,went to the apple store and he got a 32gb ipod touch. then he decided to give it to me for (helping fix his damn toyota, helping him mow the grass, helping him .... you get the idea).

Believe it or not , everything works on it, except the glass being cracked.

sorry for the vagueness but i have homework to do.


----------



## manifest3r

My first ever snowman (of myself), my wife's snowlady on the left.


----------



## carmas

I don't have pictures on my laptop. I was only able to find this picture of me in Paris, from last year. Unfortunately (or luckily







) it's not from very close


----------



## BillOhio

btw... can somebody explain to me how do I get rid of Kontera?


----------



## Agoriaz

Haven't dealt with them personally, but BotCrawl has an article about it







both preemptive strikes and removal.


----------



## CoRuPt

my girlfriend and I


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Great picture of Lilith from BL2


Thank you


----------



## gears2head84

Me and my wife.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My wife and i' hehe.
Nice pic!


----------



## lordhinton

walking key holder.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> 
> 
> When he was on a trip to Chicago (or something) it fell down from the balcony of his nearly top floor hotel room. he went down to inspect it, and that's how the glass got broke.
> 
> sorry for the vagueness but i have homework to do.


Makes it sound like him inspecting it broke it ^_^


----------



## Crizume

\

Always fancied this picture. Got real lucky in college and became friends with a traveling circus guy. On the first day he let me and a couple buds in that cage.


----------



## Awk34




----------



## Crazy_Clocker

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7866750282/
papa IMANS by ImanCillitBang, on Flickr
This is me, taking trolling to the next level,


----------



## shilka

Me shooting like crap


----------



## kibasnowpaw

this is me


----------



## billythekid2012

First off what a great thread

I am in for L4D2 / Aliens vs. Predator / or Transformers War for Cybertron

So here is a pic of my cat taking over my chair


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Makes it sound like him inspecting it broke it ^_^


Couldn't have been me. I was nine.


----------



## getbigtony

Back in the day.. siblings + baby cousin


----------



## Tagkaman

This is something my sister did to almost every window in the house to beautify it.


I would be happy with any of the following:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Deus Ex HR
> Red Faction Guerilla
> Portal 2 (2 copies)
> Borderlands
> Limbo
> JC2


Thanks!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7866750282/
> papa IMANS by ImanCillitBang, on Flickr
> This is me, taking trolling to the next level,


that deserves a game right there


----------



## aleksve

Well this is me with my cousin like 3 years old or something







(...that iron wasn't mine... xD)



yeah everyone thought i will be fatty and not that thin
BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
THIS IS ME NOW WITH THE SAME COUSIN ON MY PROM ( 15 years later )



Thank you for this thread really i appreciate it.I will be glad to win anything you think i deserve but most of all i would love to get a copy of Portal 2.
Your sincerely , Alexander


----------



## EdenSB

Myself.

Note in the background random Korean delivery menu, Japanese new driver car magnet and London tourist magnet. I'm working in Korea at the moment, was working in Japan before (driving, which I hadn't done much before) and the London magnet is just something from my home country.


----------



## ACallander

I'm a stay at home dad and here are my twin girls that just turned 1 today!

9:01 AM and 9:02 AM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Happy birthday to your beautiful twins - they look super cute







!


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a stay at home dad and here are my twin girls that just turned 1 today!
> 
> 9:01 AM and 9:02 AM


Happy birthday to them


----------



## noicomdien

Thanks for giveaway

This is my high school class
I will never forget



I like Torchlight or Civ V


----------



## noicomdien

great giveaway


----------



## xlastshotx

Awesome giveaway

Heres me, just got back home from my trip


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Thought i'd put in a few













thanks for the give away
:cheers


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Thought i'd put in a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the give away
> :cheers


nice a snowboarder i love skiing to im going to Austria in week 7 skiing im more a Slalom rider and im really good at it i would be even better if it wasen for my cruciate ligament injury i go the first time i when down a black pist ^_^ but that how it's go's i lean from it and now i can take them with no problem at all

i cant really show you a pic of me since im the one taking them so all i can do is to give you THIS


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Happy birthday to your beautiful twins - they look super cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks.. They are a handful but worth every sec to cherish with them while they grow up. Hopefully one or both will be my gamer buddy!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Thanks.. They are a handful but worth every sec to cherish with them while they grow up. Hopefully one or both will be my gamer buddy!


awwww that's sweet


----------



## ClickJacker

took a trip up to Alaska back in 2010 to see my dad and brother. while I was up there I sent my mom this picture.


----------



## thisispatrick

Dead Island!

Here's a stray cat (1 of 5) we take care of. We let this one in because she constantly gets into heated debates with the other cats.


Here's Korean BBQ because... its food and food is good.


----------



## Carlitos714

my children.

My son, "What do I do with this dad?"


----------



## BillOhio

OK, I think there's been plenty of time to get an entry in for anyone who was interested. I'll say that tomorrow, January 17 is the cutoff. Hopefully on the weekend I can figure out who won what and send out some games.


----------



## protzman

Thanks again op pretty generous


----------



## l0max

my cat stalking me in the tub.


----------



## hapgil121

im in , thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK, I think there's been plenty of time to get an entry in for anyone who was interested. I'll say that tomorrow, January 17 is the cutoff. Hopefully on the weekend I can figure out who won what and send out some games.


Completely forgot about this thread in fact...lol


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Completely forgot about this thread in fact...lol


Yeah, I think it's just about run out of steam. Time to pick some winners and put 'er to bed.


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Yeah, I think it's just about run out of steam. Time to pick some winners and pet 'er to bed.


It's still impressive this thread got almost 1500 posts, it may within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It's still impressive this thread got almost 1500 posts, it may within the next 24 hours.


I'll contribute to this

just me doing some rock climbing, it started raining on us so i had to toprope it


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Lol been checking it almost every day XD


----------



## Chaython

u said go in multiple times and this is the last day and i only went in like 3 teams so i thought i should go in today


----------



## chargerz919

In!



This is me when I was a little one, I now have a liver of steel.


----------



## BPD007

IN!
This is my VERY FIRST PC I built. Finished it this week. Here is a pic of the memory,cpu and MB powered up testing to make sure it's OK








Yes I am very proud of myself

photo.JPG 757k .JPG file


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

In please









Video of one of my first lead attempts on the roof at work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ3pdSCbbIM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I'll contribute to this
> 
> just me doing some rock climbing, it started raining on us so i had to toprope it


Nice, where are you climbing?
I went on my first 'climbing' trip this past august, to Rumney for 5 days, it was amazing. Favorite climb had to be the famous 5.10 Jolt


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK... If I just say "Post # 13xx wins Withcher 2" (or whatever) then people shotgun the thread with 1 word posts until somebody's random post lands on #13xx and I have to send them a game. That really wasn't what I had in mind when I decided to do this. Also, it would be nice if people in different time zones or with different work schedules had some chance at grabbing something.
> 
> So... to be eligible you need to post a picture or clip of SOMETHING at least a small bit personal. Pics of yourself would be great but if you're not wanting to be seen on the net then post your rig, your pet, or anything else you're proud of is fine. I've included one of me and 'The Ol' Ball and Chain' at New Year's.
> 
> Feel free to make as many comments in the thread as you'd like but *please only post 1 pic to establish eligibility*. Those who have already posted are already in.


Remember guys, 1 entry only, and to enter, you need a picture of something personal. This is not one of those other competition threads that accrues 1000 posts, each post being one word long. This thread is thousands more words long than one of those threads, because a picture is worth a thousand words, and we must have at least thirty entrants so far









Edit: I just did a quick count, and there are around 83 real entries. I did not count entries that were so obviously not even made by the entrant, and you guys know who you are, so there's still time to post a real entry. Really, just any pic that's personal is fine.


----------



## pez

I'll join. Me and the most expensive thing I own to my name. To add further personal touch, my GF of 7, nearly 8 was taking the picture







.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Here is mine XD


----------



## MrDucktape

Rage


----------



## cdoublejj

a bad picture pf me seeing the ocean for the first time after a long road trip.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> In please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of one of my first lead attempts on the roof at work.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ3pdSCbbIM
> Nice, where are you climbing?
> I went on my first 'climbing' trip this past august, to Rumney for 5 days, it was amazing. Favorite climb had to be the famous 5.10 Jolt


it's Master Marley, a 5.10a in Jackson falls, Shawnee national forest, southern Illinois, great climbing, i just wish it was closer than 4 hours


----------



## dumbazz




----------



## Bobicon

Here is a picture of something a friend picked up for me when he was in Japan.



To bad I didn't get to go I was broke because of a car accident.



Only cost $5500 to fix, but still paying it off and the insurance hike for it.


----------



## BillOhio

OK... it's past January 17th here in Toronto... I'll say 'No More Entries' accepted and figure out in a day or two just who won what. Thanks All.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK... it's past January 17th here in Toronto... I'll say 'No More Entries' accepted and figure out in a day or two just who won what. Thanks All.


Yay sweet


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


I think what needs ot be said here, is that if that is you Bill, you look damn cool.

My mind keeps telling me that you look liek G Man from Half Life


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK... it's past January 17th here in Toronto... I'll say 'No More Entries' accepted and figure out in a day or two just who won what. Thanks All.


Good luck all! Thanks for the thread!!!


----------



## dumbazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BPD007*
> 
> IN!
> This is my VERY FIRST PC I built. Finished it this week. Here is a pic of the memory,cpu and MB powered up testing to make sure it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am very proud of myself
> 
> photo.JPG 757k .JPG file


Right out of the box NICE.


----------



## dumbazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I think what needs ot be said here, is that if that is you Bill, you look damn cool.
> 
> My mind keeps telling me that you look liek G Man from Half Life


Even some nice Bling
Good Luck


----------



## Atham

In?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> In?


Sorry it closed on the 17th--winners will be chosen now


----------



## KaRLiToS

How did I miss that.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> How did I miss that.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## BillOhio

Yeah, Entry Date has passed. I have a full day today bouncing around Toronto with the GF. I'm hoping I'll have time during the week to figure out the winners and distribute games.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Yeah, Entry Date has passed. I have a full day today bouncing around Toronto with the GF. I'm hoping I'll have time during the week to figure out the winners and distribute games.


Take your time. Don't forget me of course.


----------



## BillOhio




----------



## Totally Dubbed

In other news, I posted possibly my best dance video yesterday!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In other news, I posted possibly my best dance video yesterday!


I found the said video







... at least I think I did









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I found the said video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8


I WISH I could dance like that - such a happy spirit and brilliant through and through







!
It is not unusualllllllllllllllllllll

No but here's mine


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I WISH I could dance like that - such a happy spirit and brilliant through and through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It is not unusualllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> No but here's mine


Thats pretty cool!







BTW--nice homer and marge slippers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Thats pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW--nice homer and marge slippers


hehe yes I love those slippers







!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hehe yes I love those slippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Haha, awesome!

If you ever get the chance to go and see Datsik live, do it. Dubstep artists aren't always entertaining to watch, but Datsik was. Skrillex obviously is, too. A dubstep show in general is an experience. You've never felt music until you've felt '10,000 watts of bass'.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, awesome!
> 
> If you ever get the chance to go and see Datsik live, do it. Dubstep artists aren't always entertaining to watch, but Datsik was. Skrillex obviously is, too. A dubstep show in general is an experience. You've never felt music until you've felt '10,000 watts of bass'.


haha







!

and in other random news:




Stuck duck tape to my camera and the nerf gun


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> and in other random news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck duck tape to my camera and the nerf gun


Tsk tsk tsk. That 33.33333% accuracy. Ahahaha. Are you in your apartment? It kinda looks like a hotel until you walk into your kitchen







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk. That 33.33333% accuracy. Ahahaha. Are you in your apartment? It kinda looks like a hotel until you walk into your kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha!
No this is in university halls








So we have a flat each, with en-suite, and a shared kitchen!

Yes my accuracy wasn't that good - I blame my cold









Everyone is revising, I'm pretty much the only one done so far for exams this semester


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha!
> No this is in university halls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a flat each, with en-suite, and a shared kitchen!
> 
> Yes my accuracy wasn't that good - I blame my cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is revising, I'm pretty much the only one done so far for exams this semester


Looks very nice lol. That last shot you got reminds me of this skit:

Deflectedddd......aaaaaaah!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LOOOL


----------



## dumbazz

Gee I Don`t have any of that neet stuff
Here is a nice facebook tho and some other stuff


----------



## BillOhio

Azz... where are you from? I grew up near Youngstown.


----------



## linxmaster

Me and the lady at an event we helped coordinate called "Cabaret Nights"

I would love Portal 2 and L4D2 mostly. KotOR would be a distant third. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linxmaster*
> 
> Me and the lady at an event we helped coordinate called "Cabaret Nights"


and a beautiful lady she is!


----------



## dumbazz

Oh my, Hay Bill.
Living in Mineral Ridge. I lived on the west side for 15 years. How about yourself.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumbazz*
> 
> Oh my, Hay Bill.
> Living in Mineral Ridge. I lived on the west side for 15 years. How about yourself.


Warren, Actually... drove down Route 46 and into Mineral Ridge many times... I seem to remember an ice cream shop on that stretch...

Any Way... come visit Toronto some time, it's quite a bit more Swingin' than the Mahoning Valley


----------



## dumbazz

I`ve been by 8 lanes of traffic was kind of fun to play with.
102 Miles due East Madock I think the name of the town
If you like to fish & camp. Theres cabins there if you know the right farmer.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

In for Mirror's edge


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallAMedic4U*
> 
> In for Mirror's edge


Umm... how do I say this. Entries ended over five days ago. Please read the OP!


----------



## Ericrules30

My new mouse :3
Gigabyte M6900


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Spent 3 hours making this from anime screenies yesterday/today (Stayed up till 2... LOL







) :


----------



## DUpgrade

It doesn't matter how many times we bring up the fact entires are closed, people will continue to enter.


----------



## BillOhio

Tomorrow should be a decent day for me to sit down after work and figure out some winners. Didn't realize it would be this tough to find the time to manage this thing. Work has picked up a ton lately, but again, it's been the heavy workload that let me buy the games to give away in the first place. Thanks for the patience everyone. I'm anxious to deliver some games, I promise!


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Tomorrow should be a decent day for me to sit down after work and figure out some winners. Didn't realize it would be this tough to find the time to manage this thing. Work has picked up a ton lately, but again, it's been the heavy workload that let me buy the games to give away in the first place. Thanks for the patience everyone. I'm anxious to deliver some games, I promise!


Take your time man. Real life and your job is more important than this giveaway.


----------



## noicomdien

super thread







:thumb:


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Tomorrow should be a decent day for me to sit down after work and figure out some winners. Didn't realize it would be this tough to find the time to manage this thing. Work has picked up a ton lately, but again, it's been the heavy workload that let me buy the games to give away in the first place. Thanks for the patience everyone. I'm anxious to deliver some games, I promise!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Take your time man. Real life and your job is more important than this giveaway.


I bet every one who has entered is as anxious to see the winners as you are picking them







but don't go out of your way to make it happen, I couldn't agree more with Bossman.


----------



## rievhardt

because when people read freebie...they just enter w/o reading the whole post... or perhaps they're in a time loop where it's still jan.17 at their place.


----------



## Sugi

*I am not re-entering or entering late, because I have already entry.*

I am updating people on my progress with cooking. My last creation, maybe the best for creativity. It was way too much food and I ate it all sadly. I made two stuffed turkey burgers with cheese inside of the patties, green peppers, yellow peppers [had red peppers, but they were bad], mushrooms, tomatoes, lettuces, an egg, bacon, and wheat buns. However, I would have liked to switch the ground turkey for ground beef and replaced the bacon for turkey bacon. The ground turkey was kind of weak and the bacon was too crispy. By the way, the image in the bottom right is not squished, it was really that tall. I could barely fit it in my hands, because of the height.

Click for the original entry

Good luck everyone and Bill take your time. We can start another good conversation in this thread in the mean time!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow Sugi!
That looks really, really goooood!







!


----------



## Sugi

I was kind of bummed though, the cheese shot out of the patties, I don't understand how keep the cheese inside. XD I wonder if baking them would have worked. It took a while to make them, a good hour and half. A lot of it was preparation though. All fresh though, it was so filling.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I was kind of bummed though, the cheese shot out of the patties, I don't understand how keep the cheese inside. XD I wonder if baking them would have worked. It took a while to make them, a good hour and half. A lot of it was preparation though. All fresh though, it was so filling.


Well I just wish I had your cooking skills!


----------



## Sugi

Totally Dubbed, Hahah! Thanks but they are non-existent. I just ask for help from my friends or try to aid some kind of cooking endeavor. Believe me, I am totally clueless all of the time when it comes to cooking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Totally Dubbed, Hahah! Thanks but they are non-existent. I just ask for help from my friends or try to aid some kind of cooking endeavor. Believe me, I am totally clueless all of the time when it comes to cooking.


haha







!
I quite love experimenting with food myself. I'm only a student, but people used to call me "chef" just because of the amount of time I spent in the kitchen always cooking!

Here's some pics of what I used to - and can cook - I LOVE CHICKEN


----------



## dumbazz

Nuts


----------



## Sugi

Totally Dubbed, the second and last photo looks very good. What's in the last photo. I feel like I have to step up my game now. XD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Totally Dubbed, the second and last photo looks very good. What's in the last photo. I feel like I have to step up my game now. XD


haha that one was a while ago!

Tomatoes, peppers, onions, tomato paste, water, chicken (which also had param ham around it and pre-fried), parsley in too.
That's from what I remember.
I had that alongside with some pre-made rice from uncle bens - it was delicious, I can still remember it







!
Also lasted me two days


----------



## TempestxPR

i would like Mirror's Edge
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198020435280


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*
> 
> batman AC and Mirror Edge
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198020435280


I wish these sorts of people would use the use of the OP and the title a bit more....


----------



## TempestxPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wish these sorts of people would use the use of the OP and the title a bit more....


Is that better mister?


----------



## dumbazz

That's a fine recipe. If that won`t do think of me solider!


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*
> 
> Is that better mister?


What he means is you may or may not have read the thread title or OP's post. This has been closed for a while.
*Giving Away 50 Steam Games... Entry Cut Off Date is January 17*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> What he means is you may or may not have read the thread title or OP's post. This has been closed for a while.
> *Giving Away 50 Steam Games... Entry Cut Off Date is January 17*


This.
But you guys look great in the picture, nevertheless TempestxPR


----------



## ClickJacker

I just got really hungry


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I just got really hungry


Sugi is sorry


----------



## Sugi

No, I am not! It's a compliment other's mouths are watering over Totally Dubbed's and my food. I only regret not freezing some and shipping it to you direct.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> No, I am not! It's a compliment other's mouths are watering over Totally Dubbed's and my food. I only regret not freezing some and shipping it to you direct.


hahaha


----------



## dumbazz

BTW Thanks for covering my back.
Life is good!


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumbazz*
> 
> If you like to fish & camp.


Think I might be missing my homeland - automatically read this as "fish and chips".

Seeing some delicious looking food photos in this thread. Making me seriously long for some non-Korean/Korean-ised food!


----------



## Sugi

EdenSB,
Are you working in Korea? Are you teaching over there? How long will you stay?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I quite love experimenting with food myself. I'm only a student, but people used to call me "chef" just because of the amount of time I spent in the kitchen always cooking!
> 
> Here's some pics of what I used to - and can cook - I LOVE CHICKEN


You're no match for me... look at this! (It actually tasted GREAT!) :
Before (Honey, Tuna, Peanut Butter, Nutella, Pickles, Hot Sauce, Hershey's, and Mayonnaise) :

After (All blended together) :


----------



## StormX2

foooooooooooooooood

all Pics takn by me, durring the Epic Meal Time recreation with a group of friends









and yes, Fast Food Lasagna is Epic!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha sweet


----------



## Sugi

Stormx2, I really wanted to try some of the episode's theme food before. Epicmealtime and some other shows inspired me to make that hamburger with cheese inside. Though, mac and cheeses sounds yummer.


----------



## StormX2

the Fastfood lasagna was great, seriously great, soo much Gorund beef and Mozz, 15 Baconators, Big Macs, a whole Pizza, topped with Whitecastle Sliders and Onion rings, all with the custom Jack Daniels Glaze/sause. zomg..

then the burrito looking thing was Tortilla burritos filled with Tots, Bacon (JD Glazed) mozz sticks, chicken nuggets and fries and creamy chedder cheese dipped in a Custom batter and deep fried


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> You're no match for me... look at this! (It actually tasted GREAT!) :
> Before (Honey, Tuna, Peanut Butter, Nutella, Pickles, Hot Sauce, Hershey's, and Mayonnaise) :
> 
> After (All blended together) :


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


Yum huh?


----------



## SpykeZ

I present to you, onion ring face! My piercings come in handy at social gatherings.


----------



## DUpgrade

Why is this turning into a food thread?!?!


----------



## StormX2

well Food you buddy!


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Why is this turning into a food thread?!?!


Be at peace!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Why is this turning into a food thread?!?!


Because we love food. "Man gotta eat yo."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well Food you buddy!


This LOL


----------



## BillOhio

OK, winners are:

Celera- Torchlight
Hamy144- Portal 2
Flaumig Shamane- Left 4 Dead 2
Stay Frosty- Arkham Asylum
Bossman4- Rage and KOTOR
TLHarrell- Deus Ex HR
Agoriaz- Metro2033
5Prout- Av.P
Manifes3r- Darksiders
Gears2head84-KOTOR
Lovidore- Mass Effect 2
Klinkey-Zeno Clash
iwalkthedead-Transformers Cybertron
clickjacker-LA Noir--Braid-Limbo
Sugi-Civ5-Bastion
Stormx2- Witcher2 - KOTOR
eXXon- Borderlands
nvidiaftw- Just Cause 2
getbigtony- LANoire
Tagkaman-Spec Ops The Line
ACallander-THQ Collection
noicomdien-Civ 5
Kainn- KOTOR
dumbazz- Dead Island
linxmaster- Portal 2 - KOTOR
TempestxPR-Mirror's Edge
muffett-Batman Arkham Asylum

If I owe you a game, PLEASE send a PM to me titled simply with the game(s) you've won. In the PM I need your Steam Name/ID and I need you to send a friend's request to BillOhio on Steam. If we're already friends then please remind me of such. This format will help me with staying organised and getting games distributed sooner.

...and then we mentioned a 'Grand Finale' yeah? Well SonofJorEl has graciously pledged a coupon for _Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman Absolution and Medal of Honor Warfighter_. (Thank You Again!)

So here are the rules and again, ANY ONE is eligible, so...

to be registered to win the grand finale you need to post a song, and whichever song I like the most, wins... enter as often as you want. The idea is to see what people here are listening to, and hopefully discover some good tunes that we might not have heard before. I'm posting some examples of what I've been listening to lately so that you have an idea:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBd_OxNsZoo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWTuR6rxwmY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmC6kd3I40Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uyqp8oJ_I8

(anybody know how to embed a youtube clip on OCN?)

Thanks All!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yay! Thank you!


Game Sent


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Arrived. Thanks again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Sweet! Thanks Bill PM sent


----------



## Bossman4

Sweeet







Already messaged you on steam (neverendingxsin on there)

And for the song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y6smkh6c-0 Swedish House Mafia Don't you worry Child

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCkfTCjF8SM Mat Kearney Ships in the Night


----------



## ACallander

Here my songs:

Radio Moscow:
http://youtu.be/Y_vCOuvyuMw

The Black Keys:
http://youtu.be/dKXlgISd3iA

http://youtu.be/o8tBPidveM4

Taddy Porter:
http://youtu.be/PqA8dWryewg

http://youtu.be/m-XWSAGDYKY

Jonathan Tyler and the Northern Lights:
http://youtu.be/T2nPZ23KHXY

http://youtu.be/-mNqaUQ6cqw

http://youtu.be/vMKylG-1qpk - Time for love - Song that I got down on one knee to ask my wife to marry me.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Here are some music videos:
Pendulum - 9,000 Miles
Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars
Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster
White Lies - Bigger Than Us
Adele - Turning Tables (Live at The Royal Albert Hall)
Some vocaloid song I like, can't recall the name xD
Deadmau5 - Fifths


----------



## arkenex

bossman4 has good taste, mines:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDboaDrHGbA

Swedish House Mafia - Greyhound


----------



## dumbazz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6sHE2ZYuPI


----------



## iwalkwithedead

My Top 3 ATM: My favorites change daily

Angels and Airwaves - Secret Crowds





Fightened Rabbit - My Backwards Walk





Drew Holcomb & The Neighbors - Live Forever


----------



## blue-cat

Sweet, I didn't win but oh well, was fun anyway. I'll keep the musical ball rolling. To embed click share under the video and click embed.

This song is awesome and doesn't have nearly enough recognition.





I have been listening to these songs to keep me calm before exams


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Just in case you want to make it easier for other member and OP you can post your youtube video in the post with ease if you follow the pictures xD *FOR ANY ONE WHO MIGHT NOT KNOW HOW









*click pics for larger image
Go to YouTube, of course, and find the song you want, copy the video url on top.


Paste url link on OCN


Then highlight the youtube url and select the film strip for video


Submit and you are done, this will help Bill [OP] to watch videos without going through a million youtube tabs/links


----------



## BillOhio

Success!! Thx I walk!

...and Blue-cat... My GF just watched 'how great thou art' and cried... 'Well I hope you are satisfied'


----------



## DUpgrade

Bummer didn't win but it's been a fun thread. Probably going to unsub now because I already have the never settle coupon. Thanks.


----------



## tanishqdubey

Song: Voyager
Album: Discovery
Artist: Daft Punk

I don't know what I like about this song, perhaps it is the bass line, or the soft trebles that accent the whole song, or perhaps the innocence of the song, the simple harmony of the tune that keeps showing new sides of itself whenever I listen to it. I honestly don't know, and perhaps, that mystery is the reason this song is so great.


Spoiler: Other Songs I like:







Happy Up Here By Royksopp.



Washing over my By Goldfish



Hope you like my music as much as I do.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Of course I don't win anything as per usual...right I'm out.
Congrats to all...and thanks for running it


----------



## FloJoe6669

eh might as well share some good music

two songs from And The Glass Handed Kites;


----------



## Bossman4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6zpLcdfYj0

This guy is a really talented singer, and i love a lot of his original music


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Not what I normally listen to but,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPTgN20ZLQA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-wxhFt8Vf4


----------



## FloJoe6669




----------



## EmoPopsicle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrFzQAU6s-U


----------



## TinDaDragon

Everyone probably hates this song for being played on the radio too often


----------



## blue-cat

Sorry to post so many but I have a very large collection and find it difficult to choose there are loads in the spoilers. I hope you enjoy them regardless of whether I win. Hopefully there's something there for alot of people, I've tried to avoid overly popular music but some songs are just too good.

At 2:22 I lose my [email protected]










This song is absolutel beautiful!!! Skip to 2:00 to get to the good stuff.











Okay here are some more. I'm warning you now there are alot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




































And a few more so it's not so much of a load opening one spoiler ^_^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Love TUNNG




















Really melodic metal with impressive vocals IMO


















And finally my choir


----------



## golfergolfer

hmm i wanted to post one of those Swedish House Mafia songs.... oh well












DOGGY ^


Spoiler: Warning: More!


----------



## Tagkaman

OK, first off, thanks for Spec Ops! Now, bring on the awesome.

Really, Seven Lions is the supreme god of everything. I am but a messenger to bring to you this insane music.

Dubstep:




Progressive House:




Electro House:




Glitch:


----------



## That Guy

I could go on for days.


----------



## pez

Congrats to those who won!

Not sure the appeal of most of my taste in music, but this is currently what I've been listening to:


----------



## rievhardt

congrats to the winners!

I mainly listen to Japanese Rock/Metal/VK and Dubstep.


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> eh might as well share some good music
> 
> two songs from And The Glass Handed Kites;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I LOVE Mew! A sudden dash of nostalgia made me find that old CD haha







Thanks for reminding me FloJoe.

Oh man, I won something! Unfortunately for me, luckily for someone else, I already have Metro2033. My suggestion for what happens next is either;
A) Metro2033 gets put into the final drawing package
B) I make my own freebie giveaway thread

BillOhio, thank you for having this contest! I already own the games in the final drawing so I'm out. A million imaginary +rep for being a generous person.


----------



## BradleyKZN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pdGLsFjRSM


----------



## ReverbDP

*Funkagenda & Mark Knight - Man With The Red Face*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HBBcjgIUoeA#t=140s

Might not like this one.. But still
*Flirtations - Time (TnG Mix)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCBhUsO-ZaQ

*MJ Cole - Crazy Love*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiRMzC4aKVQ

*MJ COLE FT. DIGGA "Gotta Have It"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFhxVdslD6g


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success!! Thx I walk!
> 
> ...and Blue-cat... My GF just watched 'how great thou art' and cried... 'Well I hope you are satisfied'


AHAHA I am, I really am. It's a fantastic song and she really belts it out nicely.


----------



## Sugi

Thank you for the games Bill!!!! I have spent PM and friend request. Here are my video submissions.

Capsule - JUMPER


Spoiler: Video Inside


----------



## SonofJor-El

Yes I know I am giving away the grand finale but I wanted to share what I listen to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyTY_oYR_c


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yes I know I am giving away the grand finale but I wanted to share what I listen to:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyTY_oYR_c


Great to see you in the Thread still SonofJor-El. And thanks again


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Great to see you in the Thread still SonofJor-El. And thanks again


My pleasure







This has been a great giveaway and thanks for putting it together


----------



## Kainn




----------



## StormX2

Nice Bill! been dieing to play Witcher 2

I alreayd have KOTOR does anyone want to trade anything for it?

or does anyone just Flat out want it =?

send me a PM !

Bill when I get home I will post some youtube links, cant access them at work









thanks again bro!


----------



## chargerz919

I don't listen to much of their stuff but these two are fun to listen to while gaming.


----------



## nasmith2000

been stuck in my head....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4


----------



## ClickJacker

two of my favorites and one just for fun









Spoiler: VIDEOS!!!!!!


----------



## ClickJacker

I'm done for now.


Spoiler: VIDEO!!!!


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## chargerz919

Here's a pretty good chillout song.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually I'm going to enter for this give-away again - simply because I heard this song today, and did another dance video to it:




So that's the song I'm into right now.

EDIT:
More up your street - here are song I think you'll appreciate OP:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DhI2Uaisss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxJCXa6smxE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBlPCEgeeWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9a4yWHZD8U


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Most of the time I'm listening to my own music:

https://soundcloud.com/sonday/sonday-feat-miss-kia-mirror-me

or this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DO5SeHQa7g

or this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1R6Oq9ho4A

Sorry man I'm still a huge rap fan, but then again I would be, as I rap myself


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Oh yeah I jam with these too

Drive Original OST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K7rmxjk5RQ

Drive had one of the dopest soundtracks I've heard in a while. It's also an all-time favorite movie of mine.

and these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Un5SJ1aAGM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3UD9hn0V90


----------



## StormX2

anyone else interested in a trade?

I have KOTOR to Trade!


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed* 

Actually I'm going to enter for this give-away again - simply because I heard this song today, and did another dance video to it:


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

PM Sent to you XD

Also here you go pretty good tune!


----------



## Bossman4

Heard this on the radio today.


----------



## BillOhio

^Girls in that Video remind me of...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94


----------



## skyisover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2alcO-Bqylc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqJoVlnmdFQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-OPlHnOgy8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMKY7jlMuJM


----------



## Tagkaman

Just to keep the peeps up to date, I had a chat with Bill on steam, and he said the games from the giveaway will be sent out in 1-2 days


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*
> 
> Dubbed this is my cousin Liquid from Fort Lauderdale FL. Tell me what you think if you haven't seen him dance already


A few words - F'ing amazing!
That was bloody brilliant, loved his flow- wish I could dance like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Heard this on the radio today.


Thanks for sharing this - forgot about this one - love it.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Just to keep the peeps up to date, I had a chat with Bill on steam, and he said the games from the giveaway will be sent out in 1-2 days


tried to send a game tonight and got an error... working in the morning... going to bed...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> tried to send a game tonight and got an error... working in the morning... going to bed...


I had a huge problem with just updating Steam last night but then I got it to work. Thanks for the update guys xD


----------



## Sqrldg




----------



## ClickJacker




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


Cage and Maylene. I like your taste in music, boy







.


----------



## StormX2

Ok TinDaDragon was first to ask me for KOTOR So YOU WIN!!!

And I expect nothing in return unless a similarly advantageous circumstance allows for it









Honestly Ive not been interested in new music, so here are some oldies that I have recently been listening to again while at work.

Start with one of my all-time fav albums of any genre of any time
Christian woman, Black no1, and SUmmer breeze , easily my fav songs, and love to sing em still













the only good Emo band, Deftones




Another all time favorite, Incubus Science Album



I love the songs from Smash Album by Offspring,

then we have the awesomely incredible System of a Down first album, amazing though and through

Put your hands together!! For Paul Oakenfold! and one of the best techno sets ever.





ive been everywhere from Kentucky Blue Grass to the blackest of Death Metal - From Everyday Techno to crude Speedbass and Gabber
just really don't like much of anything new I find. I don't mind Dubstep but sooooooooooo many people do it wrong lol


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> EdenSB,
> Are you working in Korea? Are you teaching over there? How long will you stay?


Yup! Teaching here in Korea. I'll stay until October 2013 or October 2014. Depends if they get funding from the Government to keep me and that nothing goes wrong by then.

Contest Entry as not won:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pyn87oJIlg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_O6554ky-Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTvv9GQcl8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N90aMd7_S6Q <-- Something a little different

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by8oyJztzwo <-- A song my girlfriend introduced me to, that I quite like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpjYDejrhMM <-- Bit of (non-Gangnam Style) Korean music. I usually don't like Korean music, but quite like this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0 <-- 'Epic Rap series' - Steve Jobs VS Bill Gates.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXOLRXzs_qo <-- Civilization V Soundtrack


----------



## chris-br

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

Mc hammer - Cant touch this


----------



## forcie270

Red Faction Guerilla

Please


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forcie270*
> 
> Red Faction Guerilla
> 
> Please


The contest is over. Please read post 1570 for the Grand Finale


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> Yup! Teaching here in Korea. I'll stay until October 2013 or October 2014. Depends if they get funding from the Government to keep me and that nothing goes wrong by then.


How long have you been there? I had a friend that just came back, it would be so funny if you knew him!!! His last year was in Seoul, where are you at?


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> How long have you been there? I had a friend that just came back, it would be so funny if you knew him!!! His last year was in Seoul, where are you at?


I was in Seoul from August 2010 - August 2011, then went back to England for a bit, went to Japan for a few months but basically got screwed over by the company lying to me so left after 3 months - back to Korea in August 2012, worked in Gimpo for a month at a hagwon, then started at a public school in Pyeongtaek. Gimpo and Pyeongtaek are both in Gyeonggi-do - the area surrounding Seoul.

If your friend arrived in August 2010 - I MAY know him if he was with the Seoul public school programme - if not well. No-one I know well has gone back recently though.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A few words - F'ing amazing!
> That was bloody brilliant, loved his flow- wish I could dance like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this - forgot about this one - love it.


No problem. If you're ever in sunny Miami or Fort Lauderdale I'll introduce you to him.

More music:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJcQ5j3q0S0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9V1aLo2Ix4


----------



## Lovidore

For the grand finale I'll take the oppurtunity to promote some of my friends' work. So..

This is a dude I knew in school. His guitar playing is percussive as you will see in the video and he has loads of talent. I sincerely wish him all the best and would be nice if you guys show him some love.





Friend's band in the states that recently disbanded unfortunately. They're heavily inspired by Born of Osiris with a dash of Opeth and a sprinkle of other progressive bands.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npXoltY37go

Another friend from school. Known him for the better part of 10 years. It' his first solo album and so far he's been growing more and more popular in the middle east (Dubai mostly)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncfgoy5tWvY

And finally, a bunch of buddies of mine from Dubai. One of the first arab death metal bands to get anywhere. They tour from time to time and are worth a listen if you're a metal head.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4uySuFiCis

Edit: Several typos and paraphrasing. First post seemed mundane and rubbish.


----------



## Sugi

I don't believe you would know him. The time frame is off. However, have you been able to pick up the language at all? Can you speak in it? Like order food, talk about the weather, sports, or just shoot the breeze?


----------



## Jerm357

STS9
http://youtu.be/LEYXKwLHPl4
http://youtu.be/DB6eg4Esggg
http://youtu.be/z_DEC9bo8RU

LTR
http://youtu.be/LsEpkNoLhIA
http://youtu.be/L9iY6yPrSzY


----------



## sratra

Saw this at a printing store while I was had gone on an work trip to Bangalore a few months back . Thought some people might enjoy this









P.s Great giveaway. Would love to have Mirror's Edge.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sratra*
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this at a printing store while I was had gone on an work trip to Bangalore a few months back . Thought some people might enjoy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s Great giveaway. Would love to have Mirror's Edge.


The original post and title say that the main competition is over, I didn't think mirrors edge was in the grand finale.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, winners are:
> 
> Celera- Torchlight
> Hamy144- Portal 2
> Flaumig Shamane- Left 4 Dead 2
> Stay Frosty- Arkham Asylum
> Bossman4- Rage and KOTOR
> TLHarrell- Deus Ex HR
> Agoriaz- Metro2033
> 5Prout- Av.P
> Manifes3r- Darksiders
> Gears2head84-KOTOR
> Lovidore- Mass Effect 2
> Klinkey-Zeno Clash
> iwalkthedead-Transformers Cybertron
> clickjacker-LA Noir--Braid-Limbo
> Sugi-Civ5-Bastion
> Stormx2- Witcher2 - KOTOR
> eXXon- Borderlands
> nvidiaftw- Just Cause 2
> getbigtony- LANoire
> Tagkaman-Spec Ops The Line
> ACallander-THQ Collection
> noicomdien-Civ 5
> Kainn- KOTOR
> dumbazz- Dead Island
> linxmaster- Portal 2 - KOTOR
> TempestxPR-Mirror's Edge
> muffett-Batman Arkham Asylum
> 
> If I owe you a game, PLEASE send a PM to me titled simply with the game(s) you've won. In the PM I need your Steam Name/ID and I need you to send a friend's request to BillOhio on Steam. If we're already friends then please remind me of such. This format will help me with staying organised and getting games distributed sooner.
> 
> ...and then we mentioned a 'Grand Finale' yeah? Well SonofJorEl has graciously pledged a coupon for _Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman Absolution and Medal of Honor Warfighter_. (Thank You Again!)
> 
> So here are the rules and again, ANY ONE is eligible, so...
> 
> to be registered to win the grand finale you need to post a song, and whichever song I like the most, wins... enter as often as you want. The idea is to see what people here are listening to, and hopefully discover some good tunes that we might not have heard before. I'm posting some examples of what I've been listening to lately so that you have an idea:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBd_OxNsZoo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWTuR6rxwmY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmC6kd3I40Q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uyqp8oJ_I8
> 
> (anybody know how to embed a youtube clip on OCN?)
> 
> Thanks All!


Bill, I know you are busy and there is no rush. However, would you please update us on the status of the games. Or if someone else might have talked with Bill and he gave you some insight, please share it with me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What exactly do you mean? Are you asking if anyone has got their's? If so, I have and have been enjoying it much.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I don't believe you would know him. The time frame is off. However, have you been able to pick up the language at all? Can you speak in it? Like order food, talk about the weather, sports, or just shoot the breeze?


I can understand it to a small degree - in normal conversation I might be able to pick up the topic or understand some commonly said things. The teachers at the school talk about me far too much, but I usually can't understand what they're saying (though it often seems to be about what food I'm eating, I think).

Recently I'm actually trying to find information on ordering computer parts here. Between electronics terms often being pretty similar to English ones and my limited Korean ability, it's not been THAT hard so far. The ordering however has been annoying.

I can do some pretty simple stuff when speaking; order food at a restaurant (phone delivery is a bit complicated for me still - too many possible answers) and tell a taxi where to go and give simple commands like stop, over there/here, that apartment building. I know a decent amount of classroom commands too, but I'm not supposed to speak Korean to the students outside of showing that I can a bit. I sometimes listen to what they say in Korean, then reply in English. My pronunciation is generally terrible though.

I worked in Japan for a short while too. I prefer Korea overall to live in, but I much prefer Japanese language. I find it a lot easier and could converse about simple things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What exactly do you mean? Are you asking if anyone has got their's? If so, I have and have been enjoying it much.


Much envy towards you, winner of game.


----------



## PCSarge

The prized moment after rebuilding on sandy bridge, after 3 years of sitting on my hands so i didnt press buy on any upgrades:



The Day i got my surface:


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What exactly do you mean? Are you asking if anyone has got their's? If so, I have and have been enjoying it much.


You were online when he first noticed it right? I still haven't gotten anything else. No reply or game.


----------



## blue-cat

Decided to through a few of my favourite more popular songs into the mix















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



































I love these next three because of the film All About Lily Chou Chou

Debussy - Arabesque No. 1




and Clair De Lune




This is Kaifuku Suru Kizu by Salyu/Lily Chou CHou. It's in Kill Bill




And for some more

Thought I'd do a drum & bass/jungle/good dubstep section too


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Feel the bass on this one and the next























]

siiiiiiiiiick classic




Some old school dubstep for you




Best modern dubstep song I've heard in about 3 years







Okay, I best call it a day there and start revision for my last exam in 6 hours

Hope you enjoyed that I certainly did!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> You were online when he first noticed it right? I still haven't gotten anything else. No reply or game.


I replied to him within minutes of his post. Have you friended him on steam?


----------



## BillOhio

Yeah, NVidia is the only one out of the recent crop of winners who have gotten anything. Saturday I worked 10 hours and Sunday was 14. Somewhere I tried to send a game but got an error. I'll see about getting some games out tonight. So long as I've gotten a PM from you, You WILL get a game!!! I think that about 40 games total have gone out through this thread since it started...


----------



## Bossman4

I received both of my games tonight







I know he's been a busy guy, and even if he wasn't i wouldn't complain about when i received seeing as he did it out of the kindness of his heart


----------



## Lovidore

I was fast asleep and woke up just now to find Mass Effect 2 ready to be received. I accepted and began to do a little dance.

Thank you BillOhio, you truly are a gentleman.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Yeah, NVidia is the only one out of the recent crop of winners who have gotten anything. Saturday I worked 10 hours and Sunday was 14. Somewhere I tried to send a game but got an error. I'll see about getting some games out tonight. So long as I've gotten a PM from you, You WILL get a game!!! I think that about 40 games total have gone out through this thread since it started...


Thanks Bill! I was only looking for an update on the status, but that works too.







Please excuse me if I sounded impatient from before.

EdenSB, my friend had a very similar experience as you. However, I think you have stronger speaking skills. Learning to write in Korean wasn't bad right?


----------



## BillOhio

OK... sent out a bunch of games tonight. I think I sent out everything for those who gave me their Steam Names. Some people won stuff they already had and I have 5 friends requests pending on Steam but don't know their corresponding OCN Names to be able to give them their games.

I'll wait and see what PM's I get on OCN and go from there for the sake of distributing these games.


----------



## ClickJacker

Thanks Bill got my game


----------



## Tagkaman

I've gotten my prize too now.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Booyeah! Got my gift, boing! xD This is the best thread ever, love it!


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> EdenSB, my friend had a very similar experience as you. However, I think you have stronger speaking skills. Learning to write in Korean wasn't bad right?


I don't know - my Korean speaking skills are pretty weak! Learning to read/write Korean is incredibly easy though. If you ever decide you want to try your luck over here, you could likely learn reading the 'alphabet' with 10 minutes a day, in a week.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK... sent out a bunch of games tonight. I think I sent out everything for those who gave me their Steam Names. Some people won stuff they already had and I have 5 friends requests pending on Steam but don't know their corresponding OCN Names to be able to give them their games.
> 
> I'll wait and see what PM's I get on OCN and go from there for the sake of distributing these games.


Ok wait a minute - did we have to PM you in order to be in for a win?
I don't quite understand...
I was in fact the first to post a picture of myself and a video....

I can respond to a "win" within several hours...and would have sent you a PM if I had known.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok wait a minute - did we have to PM you in order to be in for a win?
> I don't quite understand...
> I was in fact the first to post a picture of myself and a video....
> 
> I can respond to a "win" within several hours...and would have sent you a PM if I had known.


if you won a game, in the list he posted, he wants you to send him a PM with the title being the Games you won

the Final prize, to enter you need to post your fav songs and such.


----------



## gears2head84

I won KOTOR on post 1570. Thanks billohio.


----------



## BillOhio

Dubbed, do you already have Metro, L4D2 and Arkham Asylum?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Dubbed, do you already have Metro, L4D2 and Arkham Asylum?


I have metro but not the rest mate


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK... sent out a bunch of games tonight. I think I sent out everything for those who gave me their Steam Names. Some people won stuff they already had and I have 5 friends requests pending on Steam but don't know their corresponding OCN Names to be able to give them their games.
> 
> I'll wait and see what PM's I get on OCN and go from there for the sake of distributing these games.


Lol was not sure if you had seen my PM but guessing you did.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

crap it double posted on me


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Lol was not sure if you had seen my PM but guessing you did.


Yeah Flaumig, and Thank You


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Hey Bill... can we have a date when the grand prize winner is announced? Thanks!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Hey Bill... can we have a date when the grand prize winner is announced? Thanks!


Let's shoot for Sunday Night.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Let's shoot for Sunday Night.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## TLHarrell

OK, winners are:

TLHarrell- Deus Ex HR

Got it! Thank you very much. Going to hit an all new low in productivity now.


----------



## Jerm357

Can anyone tell me how to post youtube videos on here? Like say this video.... http://youtu.be/LEYXKwLHPl4
I tried 



 but it is not working... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You click the video button, and just put the whole ulr in it


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Try:

[video]http://youtu.be/LEYXKwLHPl4[/video]

*Note, it doesn't work for me as I use RTF editor.


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note, it doesn't work for me as I use RTF editor.


You got it girl.... Thanks


----------



## Jerm357

Play it loud to get the full effect.


----------



## shyonpwnz

in


----------



## Jerm357




----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shyonpwnz*
> 
> in


I'll betcha this guy signed up to the forum just to annoy us


----------



## blue-cat

I found his youtube account


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LOL - I always sung that, never knew there was the actual "remix" to it on youtube









I usually sing this when playing BF3 in a tank.
"They see me whoring....they hatin...."

I know the chamillionaire song - didn't know the trollin' was out


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOL - I always sung that, never knew there was the actual "remix" to it on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually sing this when playing BF3 in a tank.
> "They see me whoring....they hatin...."
> 
> I know the chamillionaire song - didn't know the trollin' was out


Haha, please don't tell me your one of those pricks who sing/play music/make noise constantly down the microphone? To be honest you get that way more on Ps3 and Xbox than PC but its so annoying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Haha, please don't tell me your one of those pricks who sing/play music/make noise constantly down the microphone? To be honest you get that way more on Ps3 and Xbox than PC but its so annoying.


haha no I just sing it in my head, or to my cousin.
My cousin and I have several remixes (for fun of course) between us.

One of them includes the "pole strikes back" for Battlefield 3 pole hitting with a chopper. Inspired by Star Wars LOL


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I found his youtube account


NOBODY ELSE WATCH THE VIDEO! He doesn't deserve the views...


----------



## dumbazz

No big thing here Loud & Proud if I had to go about it that way


----------



## BillOhio

OK, the Superbowl just ended. I guess this is as good a time as any to give the last and biggest prize away. To be honest, I didn't quite connect with any of the songs posted but there was one song that made my GF cry, so... I guess we'll make that one the winner. Blue-Cat, congrats. SonOfJorEl actually has the coupon but we'll work it out so that you get your games.

Thanks to everyone for the positive energy that has run through this thread. Peace.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK, the Superbowl just ended. I guess this is as good a time as any to give the last and biggest prize away. To be honest, I didn't quite connect with any of the songs posted but there was one song that made my GF cry, so... I guess we'll make that one the winner. Blue-Cat, congrats. SonOfJorEl actually has the coupon but we'll work it out so that you get your games.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the positive energy that has run through this thread. Peace.


Awesome, congrats Blue-Cat. xD Now I can stop checking this every few hours, until you get some other games, if you do.

One of the funniest threads, no doubt. Thanks Bill


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Congrats Blue-Cat!

Bill, you are too generous, thanks again for all the games you have given out!


----------



## nasmith2000

Bill--this was a lot of fun. Thanks again for the cool gifts. Made a lot a people very happy i'm sure. Best to you.

Nick


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> OK, the Superbowl just ended. I guess this is as good a time as any to give the last and biggest prize away. To be honest, I didn't quite connect with any of the songs posted but there was one song that made my GF cry, so... I guess we'll make that one the winner. Blue-Cat, congrats. SonOfJorEl actually has the coupon but we'll work it out so that you get your games.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the positive energy that has run through this thread. Peace.


I'm too lazy to look, but what song?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm too lazy to look, but what song?


I forgot to thank those who donated games as well xD

Winning Song: Carrie Underwood w/Vince Gill How Great Thou Art


----------



## Agoriaz

Congrats Blue-Cat! Thanks for having the contest, and thanks to the donors as well


----------



## EdenSB

BillOhio - I didn't win anything (I was actually sleep during most of the number posting), but I wanted to say thank you for the giveaway! You've been very generous.

Blue-Cat and everyone else who's won something - congratulations! Now I can stop watching this thread.


----------



## Tagkaman

Thanks Bill; I've won more from this thread than just games, as has everyone that has been a permanent fixture, and I thank you for that.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Congrats Blue-Cat!! Please PM when you have the chance for your game coupon


----------



## blue-cat

Wow, thanks guys! Like most of us I've really enjoyed this thread getting a peek into your lives and checking out your music tastes. won't say I never win anything because it's a cliche and it's not true but I am very happy!









I got Sleeping Dogs when it was about £2 on Steam so I'll give that away. Will PM ASAP.

*EDIT: Just to clarify I will make a NEW thread to give away the codes I won't use.*


----------



## cnopicilin

Gotta love LPs.

In!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnopicilin*
> 
> 
> Gotta love LPs.
> 
> In!


say, what exactly are you in for =)?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheers for running the giveaway. Didn't win anything, but oh well


----------



## StormX2

Would you some DOTA 2 Dubbed =?

Otherwise you can Fight TinDaDragon fo rmy copy of Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No I'm good bro, but thank you very much









EDIT:
Thanks Bill!
Got Batman







!


----------



## Sugi

Thanks for the contest Bill. I had a blast reading and chatting with everyone!


----------



## noicomdien

thanks billohio for great giveaway


----------



## pez

I know the contest is over, but I don't know why I didn't think of this song. It came on during my shuffle last night and it instantly brought back the emotions of whatever I was doing the time I first heard the song. Deep song:


----------



## Lovidore

This was one of the more interesting giveaways. I'm hoping Bill set an example for future giveaway threads.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> This was one of the more interesting giveaways.


----------

